# Reputation now displays who left rep - comments



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

By popular demand, the reputation system now displays who left you positive or negative rep. Anonymous negative repping was causing too much pain. This was anonymous by default to avoid retaliatory repping where a user counters the person who left the negative rep.

This setting works for all past and future reps so every rep left in the past will have a visible author now. We realize this can be controversial but use this information wisely and avoid retaliatory reps.

The rep system is explained here: Rep System FAQ Please use it with respect.

You can view who left you rep in your Control Panel .


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

You cannot go back into the history of your past rep other than what is viewable now?


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Repping is serious business.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

ambassadorhawg said:


> You cannot go back into the history of your past rep other than what is viewable now?


yes the latest rep listed only goes back a short ways so beyond that nadda.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Not sure a good idea. Some folks leaving negative had a reasonable expectation of privacy. You could have restarted it.

Couple other forums with that feature - people do get pissy.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

nvphatty said:


> yes the latest rep listed only goes back a short ways so beyond that nadda.


I just checked and it doesn't look like it.

fc


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

francois said:


> I just checked and it doesn't look like it.
> 
> fc


mine only displays 7 days worth. if there's a way to view more i'm all ears.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

So?


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

So now I know who called me a duchebag. I fell better about this already.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol: Everyone is hoping to be able to go back in time to see who it was long ago that left neg rep for them. The sh!t is already trying to hit the fan! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

francois said:


> By popular demand, the reputation system now displays who left you positive or negative rep. Anonymous negative repping was causing too much pain. This was anonymous by default to avoid retaliatory repping where a user counters the person who left the negative rep.
> 
> This setting works for all past and future reps so every rep left in the past will have a visible author now. We realize this can be controversial but use this information wisely and avoid retaliatory reps.
> 
> ...


Rep left for ya.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

ambassadorhawg said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Everyone is hoping to be able to go back in time to see who it was long ago that left neg rep for them. The sh!t is already trying to hit the fan! :lol::lol::lol:


gonna require multiple industrial fans when daylite comes.............oh shat i forget it's ll over soon anywho.


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

Why worry about digging up bones on someone that left you neg rep 6 months ago? It's simply a mtn bike forum. Will it have an effect on your life's outcome 2, 5, 10 years from now?

I'm not big on the whole rep thing anyways. It's only a matter of time where most users will have a big green 12 step stick to swing.

Most of the users with huge rep power. Generally only leave a simple one sentence, snide remark. Which does'nt contribute to consumers, which is what this forum is suppost to be about. Then their little internet buddies come along. Dropping them a green turd. Giving them a reach around. Stroking their fragile internet ego.

I don't get it.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

I always signed my rep.

Maybe the rep system should just go away :nono: no no no no more:madman:

SPP


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Bwahahaha. Sweet. Industrial strength **** and fans shall become the norm. Awesome. I can't wait.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

There is a Santa.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

...there is a New World! Amen!!!


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

This should end the rep whore negs...


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

^
It's Ho get it right. :lol:

Thanks for the new function Francois. 

Is this what they meant by the "end of the world" in terms of retaliation reps today?


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Great! Now when I pos rep somebody I don't have to waste valuable internet time signing it.

I think it would have been cool if Francois hadn't told anybody, let people find out on their own. I'm sure there will still be a few of the idiot comments from some of the more stunned members who don't pay attention.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

I always sign it when I leave it anyways... even if it's negative. 

I guess now I should start signing it with my own name though.


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

Does this change have something to do with the Mayan calendar?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

shredjunkie said:


> Does this change have something to do with the Mayan calendar?


It may be the end of someones forum world.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Ever read Needful Things by Steven King? This could get interesting


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Mojo Troll said:


> Why worry about digging up bones on someone that left you neg rep 6 months ago? It's simply a mtn bike forum. Will it have an effect on your life's outcome 2, 5, 10 years from now?


It could, if the owners of this place decide that for some greater good, real names and adresses (and it is trivial to figure it out) need to be searchable as well. (Yes, I do know it is unlikely). But, personally, I would not want my employer to _easily _Google out my rants that have absolutely no bearing on anything.

Yes, anything you say online is never really anonymous, but there is some basic trust - and one of them is not making privacy and visibility changes retroactively.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

This only really effects the cowardly neg reppers. They will now have to own their actions!


----------



## Fishbucket (Dec 4, 2012)

Axe said:


> Not sure a good idea. Some folks leaving negative had a reasonable expectation of privacy.


 Being sneaky and not owning your words.... does not deserve Privacy :nono:


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

francois said:


> By popular demand, the reputation system now displays who left you positive or negative rep. Anonymous negative repping was causing too much pain. This was anonymous by default to avoid retaliatory repping where a user counters the person who left the negative rep.
> 
> This setting works for all past and future reps so every rep left in the past will have a visible author now. We realize this can be controversial but use this information wisely and avoid retaliatory reps.
> 
> ...


Francis I think it was a bad idea to reveal who neg reps ya.
Should've at least started from scratch.
Positive rep, based on participation, or no rep at all. Rep system is Lame.IMHO.
I went and looked who all the anonymous d-bags that neg repped me an all I can say is if you get your panties all bunched up, and want to tell me, then at least man or woman up and show some balls by signing your drivel.
Rant over.
Repped out


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> yes the latest rep listed only goes back a short ways so beyond that nadda.


It only shows the last twenty regardless of polarity.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> It only shows the last twenty regardless of polarity.


yes thats what i said in a round about way.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Ok never having cared anyway, but how does one look up what comments are being left on their profile/rep nonsense ?


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

OMG - This is the end of neg repping as we know it.

Edit: I just checked my rep (all positive, I'm such a beloved guy), and all but one were already signed.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

nvm, found it... not surprised with which morons left negatives. Wonder if they'll have the balls enough to leave such comments in the future though now that its no longer anonymous.


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't really care about rep. but its nice to see who left the comments whether it was positive or negative.

Ha Ha, I think it is great. Just realized it is retroactive.

Happy holidays to all!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

heh heh heh...


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

If i could give some out i would even sign it.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Fishbucket said:


> Being sneaky and not owning your words.... does not deserve Privacy :nono:


Yes it does. I bet your name is not "Fishbucket" either. Mine is not "Axe".

Different online communities have different rules, but people's expectation is it stays the same. It would take a few seconds to, say, pinpoint my address, name of my business, etc. with a reverse IP lookup, if admins decide for some reason to publish it in the open. I do not want that. I have no idea who are the people on the other end of the line.

It is perfectly fine the way it is now - I do post on other forums configured the same way - it is the retroactive nature of a change that I think is inappropriate. I can not trust people who act in such a way. (Even as this is a minor one and will not affect me in any meaningful way).

By the way - a useful feature on Silverfish forum rep - you can revoke it for some period of time. Cuts down on mistakes.


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

It is good that people can't leave negative reputation and "sign" someone else's name.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

I find it funny that there are people leaving negative rep for spelling errors.......and trying to defend their lame offensive comments below the radar instead of out in the open. 

Pretty chicken-**** in my opinion.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

There are always those who stand up to be counted and those who don't. There are those who contribute to discussion and those who lurk. As citizens of a free country there are those who vote and those who don't but who we vote for is always confidential. 

Remaining anonymous is valuable. I have no problem with negative rep.


----------



## Fishbucket (Dec 4, 2012)

Axe said:


> Yes it does. .


 I'm glad you were able to explain your position out in the open, and not negative rep me... anonymously.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Fishbucket said:


> I'm glad you were able to explain your position out in the open, and not negative rep me... anonymously.


In the open? A dude named "Axe" with a crazy russian penguin for an avatar talking to "Fishbucket"?

If I neg repped you, I would have preferred to do it anonymously. Less butthurt for everybody.


----------



## Yody (Jan 21, 2008)

LOL, somebody had gave me pos rep saying "your name is cute - some guy" and now I see it was a chick who posted it, not "some guy:", and she's pretty cute herself.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't pay much attention to the rep thing, but *I'm appreciative the powers here made the effort to respond to members' desires. Bravo, guys.*

I already know who that spineless MF is who left me that anon potshot anyway 

Cheers, all,

Mike


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

DavyRay said:


> It is good that people can't leave negative reputation and "sign" someone else's name.


+1. I remember a few of those incidents several months ago. I'm sure that created more headaches for the mods too.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

I think it is REALLY bad form to let someone believe they are commenting anonymously, and then make it non-anonymous retroactively.

It is a SERIOUS breach of trust.

Make whatever policy you want with regard to rep, but changing this retroactively was in really bad taste.

It's no skin off my back (I very seldom leave neg rep), and I do not plan on retaliating for any petty ones I received (_cough_006_007_cough_), but this was not handled properly.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

kapusta said:


> I think it is REALLY bad form to let someone believe they are commenting anonymously, and then make it non-anonymous retroactively.
> 
> It is a SERIOUS breach of trust.


Yep, that what I thought. I could not care less about the whole rep thing, but I just can't trust owners of this community. Too bad, I liked to participate.

I am concerned as I do know for a fact that my employer did extensively search out my online presence - I do not have anything to hide, but I do prefer that not to be easily searchable or public. People changing visibility retroactively are not cool.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

This is going to be fun.
The retroactive part is probably not the most appropriate action, but it sure does make things more interesting.


----------



## Jeff in Bend (Jun 5, 2010)

Why not have positive rep only? It's not worth the time to neg rep someone.


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

kapusta said:


> i think it is really bad form to let someone believe they are commenting anonymously, and then make it non-anonymous retroactively.
> 
> It is a serious breach of trust.
> 
> ...


^this


----------



## KVW (Aug 11, 2011)

considering just in the last few months, users have been able to manipulate their rep power up exponentially, it's apparent that the system is pretty broke anyways. So why not throw the neg reppers to the dogs. :devil: whoo hooo!! Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

wbmason55 said:


> ^this


Funny, I got neg rep'd for doing "^this" with a scold to "quit it!"

How is this any different than +1?

I think they are perfectly valid comments to say, "I agree." Sometimes there is no need to elaborate if someone has already made a great point or offered sound advice.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> Funny, I got neg rep'd for doing "^this" with a scold to "quit it!"
> 
> How is this any different than +1?
> 
> I think they are perfectly valid comments to say, "I agree." Sometimes there is no need to elaborate if someone has already made a great point or offered sound advice.


^this


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

^ this


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

^ and that


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Axe said:


> ^ and that


^and the other thing


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

Jeff in Bend said:


> Why not have positive rep only? It's not worth the time to neg rep someone.


I believe that is their plan. If for every neg rep we give out, we end up getting one back, we will be far less likely to give them out in the first place. A self policing community, problem solved.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

dammit shredjunkie, you interrupted the ^ posts that I was joining.
Now I had to edit my post and would probably have neg rep'd you if it were still anonymous.


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

^ sorry trailvile, my bad

^^^ the thing three posts up, carry on.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Rep system is trash. I've had pu$sies hide behind their anonymity and give me negative rep for simply disagreeing with me; or for something stupid like posting a pic they didn't like in the "post your mods" thread. 

These [email protected] will always be lonely scumbags, they shouldn't have the chance to negatively rep anyone. If something is truly negative report a thread to a mod. 

Otherwise leave it only for positive people, attitudes and comments.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

_Alberto_ said:


> These [email protected] will always be lonely scumbags, they shouldn't have the chance to negatively rep anyone. If something is truly negative report a thread to a mod.


Wow, Merry [email protected] Christmas to you as well.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

_Alberto_ said:


> Rep system is trash. I've had pu$sies hide behind their anonymity and give me negative rep for simply disagreeing with me; or for something stupid like posting a pic they didn't like in the "post your mods" thread.
> 
> These [email protected] will always be lonely scumbags, they shouldn't have the chance to negatively rep anyone. If something is truly negative report a thread to a mod.
> 
> Otherwise leave it only for positive people, attitudes and comments.


Respectfully, I can see how some might misconstrue your language and usage of homophobic terms as a reason to neg. rep. you. Just a thought for you to ponder.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

^ and some more!


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

_Alberto_ said:


> Rep system is trash. I've had pu$sies hide behind their anonymity and give me negative rep for simply disagreeing with me; or for something stupid like posting a pic they didn't like in the "post your mods" thread.
> 
> These [email protected] will always be lonely scumbags, they shouldn't have the chance to negatively rep anyone. If something is truly negative report a thread to a mod.
> 
> Otherwise leave it only for positive people, attitudes and comments.


Not reported, but I'd say this exemplifies negativity.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

006_007 said:


> Wow, Merry [email protected] Christmas to you as well.


Oh now your all indignent and shite huh?
Mr. Turn it around.
Like its his fault you cant sign your rep like a man or pu$$ie.
Fer christ sake this is lame.
You asked for it you just didnt tell us where to leave it.
Now we know.
God help us all.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

ambassadorhawg said:


> You cannot go back into the history of your past rep other than what is viewable now?


No, just 20 deep. I looked and looked. Maybe it's better that way for now.

Since I apparently have super forum powers, I can see all rep left since day 1. I could be bribed to look in to your rep hornets nest but that would take a lot of good IPA.

fc


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

francois said:


> No, just 20 deep. I looked and looked. Maybe it's better that way for now.
> 
> Since I apparently have super forum powers, I can see all rep left since day 1. I could be bribed to look in to your rep hornets nest but that would take a lot of good IPA.
> 
> fc


Might be fun to out the people who falsely signed their neg rep


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

nvphatty said:


> ^ and some more!


This!


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

francois said:


> No, just 20 deep. I looked and looked. Maybe it's better that way for now.
> 
> Since I apparently have super forum powers, I can see all rep left since day 1. I could be bribed to look in to your rep hornets nest but that would take a lot of good IPA.
> 
> fc


Write a review and get your entire rep history in exchange. :thumbsup:


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

GoGoGordo said:


> Oh now your all indignent and shite huh?
> Mr. Turn it around.
> Like its his fault you cant sign your rep like a man or pu$$ie.
> Fer christ sake this is lame.
> ...


LOL

Rep for ya!


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

heyyall said:


> Write a review and get your entire rep history in exchange. :thumbsup:


Psst psst. Is he really a supermod???


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

kapusta said:


> I think it is REALLY bad form to let someone believe they are commenting anonymously, and then make it non-anonymous retroactively.
> 
> It is a SERIOUS breach of trust.
> 
> Make whatever policy you want with regard to rep, but changing this retroactively was in really bad taste.


Agreed.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

_Alberto_ said:


> Rep system is trash. I've had pu$sies hide behind their anonymity and give me negative rep for simply disagreeing with me; or for something stupid like posting a pic they didn't like in the "post your mods" thread.
> 
> These [email protected] will always be lonely scumbags, they shouldn't have the chance to negatively rep anyone. If something is truly negative report a thread to a mod.
> 
> Otherwise leave it only for positive people, attitudes and comments.


Nice attitude. 

You're just the little whiny complainer we do not need here. I bet you deserved every bit of the neg rep you received. Good going! :thumbsup:


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

I never complain. Online trolls get no love. 

If you don't like me speaking my mind leave me rep like every other idiot. I don't check it anymore.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

Jeff in Bend said:


> Why not have positive rep only? It's not worth the time to neg rep someone.


Exactly Jeff. I never left negative rep. My conscience is clear.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

_Alberto_ said:


> Rep system is trash. I've had pu$sies hide behind their anonymity and give me negative rep for simply disagreeing with me; or for something stupid like posting a pic they didn't like in the "post your mods" thread.
> 
> These [email protected] will always be lonely scumbags, they shouldn't have the chance to negatively rep anyone. If something is truly negative report a thread to a mod.
> 
> Otherwise leave it only for positive people, attitudes and comments.


Your a nasty ole homophobe, now aren't you? Or maybe you abuse everyone equally? I don't really care to know. I'm not into neg repping, but here's a holiday wish for you - a lump of coal and big steaming turd in your stocking.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

_Alberto_ said:


> Rep system is trash. I've had pu$sies hide behind their anonymity and give me negative rep for simply disagreeing with me; or for something stupid like posting a pic they didn't like in the "post your mods" thread.
> 
> These [email protected] will always be lonely scumbags, they shouldn't have the chance to negatively rep anyone. If something is truly negative report a thread to a mod.
> 
> Otherwise leave it only for positive people, attitudes and comments.


Did you fill out the butthurt report forms A and D-5c?


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Homophobe lol

You guys must have gay sons


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

_Alberto_ said:


> Homophobe lol
> 
> You guys must have gay sons


How in the world have you acquired so many green chicklets in such a short time, with such a low post count........and an attitude like that?


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

I feel negatively about anonymous trolls. I don't sugar coat anything. I realize that in itself is negative it just upsets me that someone can be that cowardly on a forum where people are supposed to be half decent. 

I assure you, I like to learn and help when possible. I don't negatively rep anyone; I'd rather deal with them in an appropriate thread. Guess some of you don't share that sentiment. 

Bring it on. It won't Change my views on THIS topic or those types of people.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

_Alberto_ said:


> I don't negatively rep anyone; I'd rather deal with them in an appropriate thread. Guess some of you don't share that sentiment.


I wholeheartedly disagree with you on this matter. The last thing I want to see is a word fight here. Better to give neg rep where it applies and keep it under wraps and somewhat civilized. The disagreement should be between the two that disagree _only_, and not out for everyone else to get a sour taste from.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

So "Alberto" what's up with your name?


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Other than ditching the rep all together, this is the next best thing. 

Regardless, a rep system is pointless and anyone who puts stock in their internet rating or in their ability to affect the internet rating of others needs to get a life and get out in the real world.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

But it has entertainment value quotient off the charts high. Really since f88me, "the rep system" and off camber has breathed a renewed vigor back into the forums.



kjlued said:


> ....
> 
> Regardless, a rep system is pointless ......


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> But it has entertainment value quotient off the charts high. Really since f88me, "the rep system" and off camber has breathed a renewed vigor back into the forums.


HA! nothing triggers a good p!ssing contest like a rep thread...


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

ambassadorhawg said:


> I wholeheartedly disagree with you on this matter. The last thing I want to see is a word fight here. Better to give neg rep where it applies and keep it under wraps and somewhat civilized. The disagreement should be between the two that disagree _only_, and not out for everyone else to get a sour taste from.


Bull sh!t

If that was the case, you could settle it through PM's

Instead people leave neg rep as a childish jab especially when they never seem to sign it.

If you don't have the balls to let somebody know how you feel then keep it to yourself. 
I suspect a lot less neg rep will be handed out as most people are too scared to give it out if the recipient will know who sent it.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

shekky said:


> HA! nothing triggers a good p!ssing contest like a rep thread...


It's time to send in the heavy guns


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

**** all this; bring f88me back. I want bloodshed.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

_Alberto_ said:


> Homophobe lol
> 
> You guys must have gay sons


I wouldn't mind having gay sons. You see, there's nothing wrong with being gay. But I sure as hell wouldn't want a son who has a problem with " those types of people". If guys having sex with each other freaks you out so much, get some help, or at least keep your problem to yourself. Bigotry is ugly.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

monzie said:


> **** all this; bring f88me back. I want bloodshed.


I only heard legends about that forum.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

kjlued said:


> Bull sh!t
> 
> If that was the case, you could settle it through PM's
> 
> ...


Well the mods fixed that problem so I'm sticking to my guns. We can respectfully agree to disagree..or not. Peace or fight? Choose please.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

I have neg repped people on my iPhone and not signed it because it is either impossible or a huge pain in the ass not worth my time. Why can't anyone recognize that when you get a red dot, don't do that again. You don't go into a bar and walk up to strangers and insult them and then say, I don't give a F- if you don't like what I just said. If you do, then you deserve whatever happens next.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Well the mods fixed that problem so I'm sticking to my guns. We can respectfully agree to disagree..or not. Peace or fight? Choose please.


Popcorn is ready. Dont make me feel I wasted a bag for nothing, please. Though I can't imagine Hawg fighting. He comes across as more of a lover than a fighter.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

wmac said:


> Why can't anyone recognize that when you get a red dot, don't do that again. You don't go into a bar and walk up to strangers and insult them and then say, I don't give a F- if you don't like what I just said. If you do, then you deserve whatever happens next.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: _Ezzzactly_


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

******** 'Hawg. Game on. Neg rep battle to the death. DO YOU HEAR ME????!!!! TO THE DEATH!!!!!


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

ambassadorhawg said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: _Ezzzactly_


I tried to rep him from my iPhone but realized it was pain in the arse. 

Well said wmac.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm onto my second batch


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

monzie said:


> ******** 'Hawg. Game on. Neg rep battle to the death. DO YOU HEAR ME????!!!! TO THE DEATH!!!!!


I wish I could use CAPS.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

My teeth have caps. Does that count?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

monzie said:


> ******** 'Hawg. Game on. Neg rep battle to the death. DO YOU HEAR ME????!!!! TO THE DEATH!!!!!


Not afraid of death, just like you. Heck, it might just be a better place at after all. I'm on your side, either way.

Parts of a quote from a great movie:

"I came here to die with you, or live with you...... I came here like this so you'll know my word of death is true, and my word of life is then true."

EDIT: BTW, I tried to pos rep you into the second century for that post but sadly, I cannot.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

_Alberto_ said:


> Bring it on.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Not afraid of death, just like you. Heck, it might just be a better place at after all. I'm on your side, either way.
> 
> Parts of a quote from a great movie:
> 
> "I came here to die with you, or live with you...... I came here like this so you'll know my word of death is true, and my word of life is then true."


Just cuz we on the same team duznt meen we can't battle.

Is that quote from "The Outsiders"? Seems like some **** they'd say in that story.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

monzie said:


> Just cuz we on the same team duznt meen we can't battle.
> 
> Is that quote from "The Outsiders"? Seems like some **** they'd say in that story.


Oh, we are battling, right here and now.

The quote is from "The Outlaw Josey Wales"


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

^
I'll have you bleeding out your back like it's a jet ski.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hutch3637 said:


> bleeding out your back


We used to use that term to define the suffering from a severe hangover.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

This thread has potential.


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

AZ.MTNS said:


> This thread has potential.


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

the mayans were right!


----------



## slide mon (Jul 18, 2005)

kapusta said:


> I think it is REALLY bad form to let someone believe they are commenting anonymously, and then make it non-anonymous retroactively.
> 
> It is a SERIOUS breach of trust.
> 
> ...


+1 across the board. Bad call. I've probably left 2 or 3 neg reps and they've all probably scrolled off the list by now. But, pos or neg, things that were believed to be anonymous should stay so. Changing this retroactively is beyond lame, likely a lot of people p1ssed off at other people now, great way to start the holiday season.

-slide


----------



## slide mon (Jul 18, 2005)

_Alberto_ said:


> Rep system is trash. I've had pu$sies hide behind their anonymity and give me negative rep for simply disagreeing with me; or for something stupid like posting a pic they didn't like in the "post your mods" thread.
> 
> These [email protected] will always be lonely scumbags, they shouldn't have the chance to negatively rep anyone. If something is truly negative report a thread to a mod.
> 
> Otherwise leave it only for positive people, attitudes and comments.


Wow, a year and a half and have only given 2 or 3 neg reps, and now the opportunity to give another comes up as soon as it not anonymous. Neg rep for you and not hiding about it.

-slide


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

slide mon said:


> +1 across the board. Bad call. I've probably left 2 or 3 neg reps and they've all probably scrolled off the list by now. But, pos or neg, things that were believed to be anonymous should stay so. Changing this retroactively is beyond lame, likely a lot of people p1ssed off at other people now, great way to start the holiday season.
> 
> -slide


well, it's not _THAT_ retro-active - you can only see the last ~10 reps or so and there is no way (AFAIK) that you can look further back - besides mods.

Most of our last 10 were all/most positive - i would guess, on average. 
So I cant look up some coward from November, even if I were inclined to 'get someone back'

And a second thought.

Never post something on the net that you think it's truly ANON -ever. 
If you wouldn't say it with people knowing who you are, don't say it if you are gonna be worried about it if it does come up to the 'light'


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Instead of neg-repping anyone, why not just say want you want to say in a post? Reply to the offending post as you would in a negative rep.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

dirt farmer said:


> Instead of neg-repping anyone, why not just say want you want to say in a post? Reply to the offending post as you would in a negative rep.


Because you wind up talking about Indians and Hitler.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

highdelll said:


> well.......Never post something on the net that you think it's truly ANON -ever.
> If you wouldn't say it with people knowing who you are, don't say it if you are gonna be worried about it if it does come up to the 'light'


^^ This - exactly. 
If I left it, meant it, signed it, or thought you an obvious troll.
When I got 'em was piiiised, but no longer give a flyin_fuuck.
Please let it go, and let's focus forward..

Now done for the holidays, and wish the best to all,
for a Merry christmas, hanukkah, kwanzaa & happy holidays.

Peace on earth,


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

wmac said:


> Because you wind up talking about Indians and Hitler.


Godwin dawg.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

006_007 said:


> LOL
> 
> Rep for ya!


Thank ya! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Now I'm a chicklet magnet.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

francois said:


> No, just 20 deep. I looked and looked. Maybe it's better that way for now.
> 
> Since I apparently have super forum powers, I can see all rep left since day 1. I could be bribed to look in to your rep hornets nest but that would take a lot of good IPA.
> 
> fc


I don't believe there's an admin setting for it but I can tell you which file to look in if you want to change the code.


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

Haha, this thread is even more amusing than the Rep system itself.

Interesting to see which pigs are squealling the loudest.......


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Trail Ninja said:


> I don't believe there's an admin setting for it but I can tell you which file to look in if you want to change the code.


----------



## chollaball (Apr 8, 2005)

_Alberto_ said:


> blah blah blah.


Kindly stop the hate speech. 5 pages of more-or-less civil disagreement, except for you. not cool.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

shekky said:


> HA! nothing triggers a good p!ssing contest like a rep thread...


This is gonna be my next Facebook status update!!


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Hilarious Monzie!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

aikane said:


> Haha, this thread is even more amusing than the Rep system itself.
> 
> Interesting to see which pigs are squealling the loudest.......


what will really be interesting, is when/if someone finds that tool that signed another member's name to a neg


----------



## chollaball (Apr 8, 2005)

Trail Ninja said:


> I don't believe there's an admin setting for it but I can tell you which file to look in if you want to change the code.


give me just 5 min with db access, repmageddon will come!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

Kindly stop the hate speech. 5 pages of more-or-less civil disagreement, except for you. not cool.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

_Alberto_ said:


> Homophobe lol
> 
> You guys must have gay sons


First neg rep under the new system - didn't have to wait very long...! :madmax:


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Berkeley Mike said:


> Agreed.


THIS is a privately owned website that also happens to be a commercial business that allows this forum to exist, with FREE membership. If you don't like the rules changes, you can delete your account and leave.


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

chollaball said:


> Kindly stop the hate speech. 5 pages of more-or-less civil disagreement, except for you. not cool.


The message I see here is: anonymous neg rep bad, blatant hate speech tolerated. Francis and the rest of the moderators seem to have a very twisted sense of morality.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

wmac said:


> Because you wind up talking about Indians and Hitler.




True....


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

DeeEight said:


> THIS is a privately owned website that also happens to be a commercial business that allows this forum to exist, with FREE membership. If you don't like the rules changes, you can delete your account and leave.


The forum website relies on the contributions of people like Mike to exist. I for one think it would be in MTBR's best interests (as a business) to listen to the concerns of long-term users rather than telling them the alternative is to leave and not come back.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I think this must be reiterated during this sensitive internet time.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

^^ That's great!!!


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Loads more Reps displayed now (going back a way) - this is getting more and more exciting! :ihih:


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh, sh!t! You're right. Uh, oh!


----------



## Yody (Jan 21, 2008)

Omg this ia great! Francois left me three negatives, all were calling me an ahole amd one said i was a triple ahole! Lmao, lmao, francois you balding weenie, that made my day. What a great conspiracy this is


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

are we to do an 'coward' outing?

I have 1 (out of the three I can see) that is a century man :skep: and has bashed on ANON Negs


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> THIS is a privately owned website that also happens to be a commercial business that allows this forum to exist, with FREE membership. If you don't like the rules changes, you can delete your account and leave.


I would rather have Mike around.

This is a commercial business that relies on selling advertisement to us. We also generate content that drives organic search traffic to it. Any business, IMHO, should have some basic obligations to its customers - like honoring terms of service, even basic and unwritten ones. Kapusta summarized the concern quite succinctly.


----------



## Yody (Jan 21, 2008)

This is the most awesome thing that has ever happened to the internet. What a funny social experiment.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

highdelll said:


> are we to do an 'coward' outing?
> 
> I have 1 (out of the three I can see) that is a century man :skep: and has bashed on ANON Negs


let's get it out and get it over with...


----------



## Whason (Sep 15, 2008)

Hah This is awesome. For the longest time I assumed it was a bunch of immature kids that had neg repped me in the past, because of the myriad of immature comments that accomapnied them, but now I see that the average age of the people who neg repped me is >42! 

I like this Francois. Good move.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Whason said:


> Hah This is awesome. For the longest time I assumed it was a bunch of immature kids that had neg repped me in the past, because of the myriad of immature comments that accomapnied them, but now I see that the average age of the people who neg repped me is >42!
> 
> I like this Francois. Good move.


Do you remember this post?:skep: 
http://forums.mtbr.com/9891676-post17.html


----------



## Whason (Sep 15, 2008)

I ddidn't see that one, but what happened?



highdelll said:


> Do you remember this post?:skep:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/9891676-post17.html


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Whason said:


> I ddidn't see that one, but what happened?


sorry man, didn't mean to quote you


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i hope no one lost any sleep over a negative rep. them letters on the computer screen mean business -


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

It's funny because a few months ago, the masses were calling for reps to be automatically signed. And now that it's happened, everyone is complaining because their "privacy" from past posts has been removed. Privacy on the internet? Privacy about an arbitrary rating system which gauges you against thousands of other people whom you'll never meet? Really?


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

Axe said:


> Not sure a good idea. Some folks leaving negative had a reasonable expectation of privacy. You could have restarted it.
> 
> Couple other forums with that feature - people do get pissy.


Totally agree. Now they've turned what was a useless feature into a negative one.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Econoline said:


> Totally agree. Now they've turned what was a useless feature into a negative one.


you're saying that tongue-in-cheek, right? because _useless_ and _negative_ pretty much go hand in hand...


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

I think it's interesting that on a MTB related forum the discussion of a topic (rep) that holds zero value as to the contribution of worthwhile information related to MTB, has become nearly as big a hotbed for debate than those posed in the "clipless/flats", "tubeless or not" or "26 vs 29" threads. 

If rep was a non issue we could get back to the real reason we joined the forum in the first place. To talk with like minded individuals about a topic we all have in common and to glean information and offer insight and guidance to those new or not so new to the sport. 

But since we do have rep, I am glad that there is a new level of accountability. It would be nice to think that those that are continually bent in a negative direction will think twice now before leaving their mark. 

My .02!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> I think it's interesting that on a MTB related forum the discussion of a topic (rep) that holds zero value as to the contribution of worthwhile information related to MTB, has become nearly as big a hotbed for debate than those posed in the "clipless/flats", "tubeless or not" or "26 vs 29" threads.
> 
> If rep was a non issue we could get back to the real reason we joined the forum in the first place. To talk with like minded individuals about a topic we all have in common and to glean information and offer insight and guidance to those new or not so new to the sport.
> 
> ...


and thus! makes me laugh that people actually take it to heart when they get a neg.rep ( me laughing my ass off! ). it's just letters on a computer screen, lighten up or you won't make it out a live


----------



## MountainPassion (Dec 22, 2012)

*siiick*

400


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

shwinn8;9998241... it's just letters on a computer screen said:


> Hey, who knows. Maybe when you get to final judgement, your rep gets figured in
> 
> .
> 
> ...


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Lol!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

displayed reps are now back to ~20?


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Bah! I've been riding all day and missed it. I want to see it so I can go back and and apologize if and when I was out of line.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

wmac said:


> Bah! I've been riding all day and missed it. I want to see it so I can go back and and apologize if and when I was out of line.


i like your approach wmac.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

So I'm checking the user profiles of some of my cowardly neg reppers and one of the dudes in question is logged on and looking in this thread. Probably butt squoze to see if anybody has outed him yet. Ahh, the pleasure it brings.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

If I gave someone some unwarranted neg rep well...

Dennis Leary ~ "I'm An Asshole - and Damn Proud of it" - YouTube


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

highdelll said:


> Do you remember this post?:skep:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/9891676-post17.html


was it me? i negged somebody in that thread, but can't remember who now. that was an ugly ugly thread. edit: went and looked. didn't neg you -it was someone else.

if i negged anyone, and you want to give me payback, first read what you wrote, see if you really were being rude or nonsensical, and if you weren't, send me a pm to let me know the neg is coming, and which post i negged you on, and i'll take the neg. i'm pretty sure 95% of my negs were people who fully deserved it.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Bill in Houston said:


> i'm pretty sure 95% of my negs were people who fully deserved it.


Well of _course _they deserved it!. What kind of idiot would neg someone who didn't fully deserve it?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Bill in Houston said:


> was it me? i negged somebody in that thread, but can't remember who now. that was an ugly ugly thread. edit: went and looked. didn't neg you -it was someone else.
> 
> if i negged anyone, and you want to give me payback, first read what you wrote, see if you really were being rude or nonsensical, and if you weren't, send me a pm to let me know the neg is coming, and which post i negged you on, and i'll take the neg. i'm pretty sure 95% of my negs were people who fully deserved it.


no, it wasn't you - and I don't think what I wrote was rude nor nonsensical - I was commenting on our 'throwaway' society


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

anybody else get repeated negs from "Mikesee" about ignorance in threads where he didn't even participate?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I've heard of others - what a shame - I had high regards for that guy (still do, just not as much)


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Hell yes!


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Gasp4Air said:


> Well of _course _they deserved it!. What kind of idiot would neg someone who didn't fully deserve it?


Right?


----------



## Yody (Jan 21, 2008)

Red box	Thanks for not stopping...	06-17-2012 07:09 PM	Bill in Houston	"you are a gem."

lol, thanks bill!


----------



## Yody (Jan 21, 2008)

red box Thanks for not stopping...	06-18-2012 09:03 PM	Trail Addict	Slow XC rider? XC riders will school you in what real mountain biking is you ignorant ****** bag.

lmao, pushed that guys buttom I suppose. Checked his user name and he's banned!


----------



## Yody (Jan 21, 2008)

For a few hours earlier you could see all of your negative rep, going back since rep started. Now its only 20 or so back.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Yody said:


> Red box	Thanks for not stopping...	06-17-2012 07:09 PM	Bill in Houston	"you are a gem."
> 
> lol, thanks bill!


You betcha!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Bill in Houston said:


> You betcha!


why did you not sign it?


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

PretendGentleman said:


> anybody else get repeated negs from "Mikesee" about ignorance in threads where he didn't even participate?


As a matter of fact, yes. He apparently doesn't like my cats in the cat thread.

I also got this doozy from this guy. Again no contribution to the thread. Although I may have to add his line in my signature.

09-22-2012 07:38 AM

Adim_X

you are a real D bag homer for ibis. get off your high horse you loser :smallviolin:


----------



## 1niceride (Jan 30, 2004)

What is the point of neg repping anyway. That stupid, ignorant, sob just might someday have some important information one can use, maybe at some important time. Why is it so important for that sob to know your opinion anyway? Whats the payoff? Learn to leverage these types to your favor. Or just stay away. 

Will Rodgers...Do not approach a bull from the front, a horse from the rear, or a fool from any angle.

Grad Dale Carnegie 1978
How To Win Friends and Influence People


----------



## chollaball (Apr 8, 2005)

shredjunkie said:


> The message I see here is: anonymous neg rep bad, blatant hate speech tolerated. Francis and the rest of the moderators seem to have a very twisted sense of morality.


i don't follow? 
people can call people out, and neg people. We don't need a nanny state, imo, transparency and free exchange of ideas solves most socially maladjusted people.

and so, I just negged the homophobe too.


----------



## chollaball (Apr 8, 2005)

highdelll said:


> displayed reps are now back to ~20?


that is what i've had all along, about 20.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

chollaball said:


> that is what i've had all along, about 20.


Sounds like you missed the unveiling that occurred around noon today. Your control panel had the last 100 reps flapping in the wind.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

The powers that be just wanted to tease us. 

I looked back and some of the neg rep I received, I probably deserved. No hard feelings!


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

Cruel but funny.


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

I thought this was a bike forum, not a popularity contest...


----------



## chollaball (Apr 8, 2005)

heyyall said:


> Sounds like you missed the unveiling that occurred around noon today. Your control panel had the last 100 reps flapping in the wind.


is it gone now? i cleared my caches as sometimes it will hode php code. I dont care that much, more sick curiosity.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

chollaball said:


> is it gone now? i cleared my caches as sometimes it will hode php code. I dont care that much, more sick curiosity.


There must be a parameter the admins can tweak to alter the number of reps returned, and they must have momentarily tweaked it. My best speculation is that there was a mess of PMs, Reps and in general angst. In my opinion, it's best left to only the recent ones.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

The whole rep thing is useless. What has it contributed to this forum? Trust in someones postings? Both the positive and negative reps are a useless joke.

I say we do the opposite of the positive rep thread and negative rep everyone to make everyone zero. In fact, I say everyone negative reps francois to get him to zero and work our way from there. Who is with me. After francois, I volunteer. 

Sorry francois, no hard feelings, it is just the principle of the thing and you represent THE power.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I am pretty sure that if Francois wanted to, he could make his rep as high or as low as he wanted to no matter what people repped him. :lol:

Your principals have no power over admin power.

I am normally not one to neg somebody, but if you insist, I will be happy to oblige.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1niceride (Jan 30, 2004)

subscribership sells adds. Apparently the powers at be saw an increase in subscribership in other forums and did it here. Follow the money.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Gasp4Air 
Well of course they deserved it!. What kind of idiot would neg someone who didn't fully deserve it?



Bill in Houston said:


> Right?


Hmm - maybe I didn't word that right - didn't mean any offense. I guess I was trying to say that I expect anyone who neg reps thinks they're totally justified. Except for those that neg repped me - I'm sure they saw the error in their thinking and regretted it.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Vespasianus said:


> The whole rep thing is useless. What has it contributed to this forum? Trust in someones postings? Both the positive and negative reps are a useless joke.
> 
> I say we do the opposite of the positive rep thread and negative rep everyone to make everyone zero. In fact, I say everyone negative reps francois to get him to zero and work our way from there. Who is with me. After francois, I volunteer.
> 
> Sorry francois, no hard feelings, it is just the principle of the thing and you represent THE power.


What a gift. 
I say that you got started long ago. This was of course left anonymously. I suggest that we start with you Mr. Serial Anonymous Repper. Reap it.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> What a gift.
> I say that you got started long ago. This was of course left anonymously. I suggest that we start with you.


I actually just +repped him. So, yeah. 

And that's a really lame comment. You gotta do better than that, Vesp!

Also, that comment looks like it was left after they changed the rep.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

heyyall said:


> In my opinion, it's best left to only the recent ones.


Hell no, I think it serves the people right who thought they could hide behind anonymity and leave rep bombs to be exposed.

Anyone who thinks differently is probably an anonymous negger.:nono:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

erik1245 said:


> Also, that comment looks like it was left after they changed the rep.


No, it was anonymous and just one of many that he left with others.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

kjlued said:


> Hell no, I think it serves the people right who thought they could hide behind anonymity and leave rep bombs to be exposed.
> 
> Anyone who thinks differently is probably an anonymous negger.:nono:


I'll confess I've given a negative rep (signed and unsigned), but to imply I have something to hide is naive.

Life moves forward. Those that dwell in the past get left behind. That's all.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

heyyall said:


> i'll confess i've given a negative rep (signed and unsigned), but to imply i have something to hide is naive.
> 
> Life moves forward. Those that dwell in the past get left behind. That's all.


----------



## chollaball (Apr 8, 2005)

heyyall said:


> I'll confess I've given a negative rep (signed and unsigned), but to imply I have something to hide is naive.
> 
> Life moves forward. Those that dwell in the past get left behind. That's all.


certainly the most genteel thing is to move forward with transparency. I don't need to go back and squabble with the past. pshawww most their puny 5's and 7s bounce off me now anyway.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

kjlued said:


> View attachment 747257


Funny. Very, very wrong but funny.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Gasp4Air said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Gasp4Air
> Well of course they deserved it!. What kind of idiot would neg someone who didn't fully deserve it?
> 
> Hmm - maybe I didn't word that right - didn't mean any offense. I guess I was trying to say that I expect anyone who neg reps thinks they're totally justified. Except for those that neg repped me - I'm sure they saw the error in their thinking and regretted it.


oh, sorry to have miscommmunicated. the "Right?" was more like "Riiii-i-i-ight?" as in sure of course people only neg people whom they believe deserve it. Just agreeing with you.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

kjlued said:


> View attachment 747257


heh - great reason to post the best auto-tune remix IMO


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

highdelll said:


> heh - great reason to post the best auto-tune remix imo :d


----------



## menusk (Jun 27, 2009)

Annonymous rep was a great way to see what people really thought of you. Now we've gone and wussified mtbr like the rest of the country cause people get their little feelings hurt when someone tells them what they think of them.


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

menusk said:


> Annonymous rep was a great way to see what people really thought of you. Now we've gone and wussified mtbr like the rest of the country cause people get their little feelings hurt when someone tells them what they think of them.


Why not just tell them what you think publicly? For example I think this comment is stupid.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

heyyall said:


> Sounds like you missed the unveiling that occurred around noon today. Your control panel had the last 100 reps flapping in the wind.


why do these things happen when ever I leave my house :madman:


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

deke505 said:


> why do these things happen when ever I leave my house :madman:


'tis the season for smartphones.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Vespasianus said:


> The whole rep thing is useless. What has it contributed to this forum? Trust in someones postings? Both the positive and negative reps are a useless joke.
> 
> I say we do the opposite of the positive rep thread and negative rep everyone to make everyone zero. In fact, I say everyone negative reps francois to get him to zero and work our way from there. Who is with me. After francois, I volunteer.
> 
> Sorry francois, no hard feelings, it is just the principle of the thing and you represent THE power.


I wasn't going to out you but after that comment....

This is the anonymous neg rep I got from Vespasianus. I checked his posts for that day. *None.* All he did was log on and neg rep people. Like I said before... a sad little person with a sad little life.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

Great, now everyone who suspected me for having left annonymous negative reputation knows I would not do such a thing over a difference of opinion.

And here I was all cozy with the idea that some folks were leary of me, RATS.


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

PerfectZero said:


> Why not just tell them what you think publicly? For example I think this comment is stupid.


Sure, ok, I can do that, first I'll need your real name, your street address, and some really big signs.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Vespasianus said:


> The whole rep thing is useless. What has it contributed to this forum? Trust in someones postings? Both the positive and negative reps are a useless joke.
> 
> I say we do the opposite of the positive rep thread and negative rep everyone to make everyone zero. In fact, I say everyone negative reps francois to get him to zero and work our way from there. Who is with me. After francois, I volunteer.
> 
> Sorry francois, no hard feelings, it is just the principle of the thing and you represent THE power.


I already started with you and plan to stop with you. Who's with me?


----------



## chollaball (Apr 8, 2005)

wmac said:


> I already started with you and plan to stop with you. Who's with me?


i did. if someone just said they dont like all the pos and signed their name...got no issue with that.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

kjlued said:


> View attachment 747267


really? ut:


----------



## carverboy (Sep 5, 2009)

*Yep*



GTR2ebike said:


> I thought this was a bike forum, not a popularity contest...


Pretty much sums it up:thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

It's a popular bike forum that discusses other issues like ducted heating/cooling or fishing


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

Francis says...
Chirp Chirp Chirp...


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

wmac said:


> I already started with you and plan to stop with you. Who's with me?


:thumbsup:

Edit:
:lol: I "have to spread" before I can take back the + I gave him the other day.

I have some babies to look after. I'll get to it later.


----------



## Lance Strongarm (Oct 10, 2012)

Left ANUS some lovin, I guess he is going to be the test monkey for his theory.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

GoGoGordo said:


> Francis says...
> Chirp Chirp Chirp...


are you serious when you say that francois negged you?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

wmac said:


> I already started with you and plan to stop with you. Who's with me?


Oh yeah.


----------



## CalebR (Dec 19, 2012)

Rep what


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

CalebR said:


> Rep what


rep this! (for no reason)  - delll


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

highdelll said:


> really? ut:


Really!:thumbsup:


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> What a gift.
> I say that you got started long ago. This was of course left anonymously. I suggest that we start with you Mr. Serial Anonymous Repper. Reap it.


Yup, that was my effort to balance the system. This whole thing is whacked. That was your quote by the way. I still think it is a good idea.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

This just made my day as I found out Francois actually Neg rep'd me. I have reached Nirvana....Chris Sugai is still a tool.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

highdelll said:


> are you serious when you say that francois negged you?


He did me too.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

AZ.MTNS said:


> There is a Santa.


+ eleventy

mods, supermods, site owners, et al.

thank you for this change. do not change it back. if people try to conduct warfare via rep, just warn/timeout/ban. just my $.02


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

GTR2ebike said:


> I thought this was a bike forum, not a popularity contest...


World record attempt, for the largest circle-jerk.

.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Vespasianus said:


> Yup, that was my effort to balance the system. This whole thing is whacked. That was your quote by the way. I still think it is a good idea.


Well, Vespasi, how did that effort pan out - and how did you think that making snide jibs and jabs would help?

do go on....


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

PerfectZero said:


> Why not just tell them what you think publicly? For example I think this comment is stupid.


Because not everybody enjoys open bickering on da interwebz.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

The mods have corrected our rep power. No Centurions, no Double Centurions...I guess they felt left out. I knew I should have rep'd them!!


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Francois, how exactly did you guys determine our new rep power?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Mazukea said:


> Francois, how exactly did you guys determine our new rep power?


fc explained the change to the Mods:

"Reputation Point Factor 
For every X points of reputation, users gain 1 point of reputation-altering power.
current (original X) setting = 100" has been changed to 1000.

So, if you show 2000 rep points on "My Account" it is now worth 2 rep power points rather than 20.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

^^ +1 on this.
Was fortunate to gain a quick glimpse into 30 days of rep given.
Would now really like to know why the existing system was shut down, re-calibrated, and how it is to work going forward. 

In the past, it took 100 reps before being able to rep the same user.
Now it appears that you cannot rep the same person again.
This seems completely arbitrary, and any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

So now we need 1000 points to gain a rep power point? Ok.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

With all due respect, 

First of all, the powers that be decide to have a very poorly thought out system in place, 

secondly, they give people the power have the privacy to neg rep anonymously, which they then break the privacy they gave and let others see who has negged them under the old rule, which was cool by me, but it smacks of breaking the rules they gave which made neg repping confidencial.
Very unprofessional and un ethical for any web site or for anything in that matter.


Then they decide to somehow adjust everyones rep,, , there is no way to tell what rep was given was for humour, a good post, kindness etc



Now if im going to be booted for my thoughts here so be it, 

Im sure the response i'll get from this is if you dont like it go somewhere else, id expect nothing less after the going ons of late.

I feel i contribute my fair share of positive to this place and ive been holding out on criticising the powers that be, but here it is, these are my thoughts, and as a member that puts in a lot of time here i feel im entitled to speak out.




Footnote, this is not directed at any of the hard working mods that give up their time to better this place, with little or no return, they only uphold rules they are given, my words above are directly targeted at the powers that be

.



cheers n happy christmas.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

> Rep power has now been corrected to factor out circles where the same folks rep each other repeatedly.


guess were all criminals for using what was offered by registering here..TOTAL BS francois!!:incazzato:


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> guess were all criminals for using what was offered by registering here..TOTAL BS francois!!:incazzato:


Just a little FYIF, you had 18 rep points before your even first post in Off-Camber. That is exactly what you had when Tone's welcomed you into Off-Camber. Shame really.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Hutch3637 said:


> Just a little FYIF, you had 18 rep points before your even first post in Off-Camber. That is exactly what you had when Tone's welcomed you into Off-Camber. Shame really.
> 
> Happy Holidays.


Id never even heard of hatty before i saw him in the OC......


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Tones, I wholeheartedly agree. Privacy is something not to be ducked around with, you just don't.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

SV11 said:


> Tones, I wholeheartedly agree. Privacy is something not to be ducked around with, you just don't.


edited


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

wmac said:


> Why can't anyone recognize that when you get a red dot, don't do that again. You don't go into a bar and walk up to strangers and insult them and then say, I don't give a F- if you don't like what I just said. If you do, then you deserve whatever happens next.


Thing is, red dots doesn't always mean don't do that again, some people neg rep simply because they disagree with you.

For example you can have a well mannered debate on eating vegetarian or eating meat. A nice, civil argument about pros and cons, where naturally people will be disagreeing with each other but in a well tempered and constructive way. However some nutter only has the mental capacity to contribute with a "MEAT IS MURDER!!!!!" and neg rep everyone not a vegan with a "KILLER!!!!!" comment. Should you take those red dots to mean never debate diets again or are they merely a sign that someone disagrees with your opinion but don't care to elaborate why?

If someone disagrees with you in a bar at least you know who and get to ask them why.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

Trail Ninja said:


> This is the anonymous neg rep I got from Vespasianus. I checked his posts for that day. *None.* All he did was log on and neg rep people. Like I said before... a sad little person with a sad little life.


Well, his name does end with anus..


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Axe said:


> Not sure a good idea. Some folks leaving negative had a reasonable expectation of privacy. You could have restarted it.
> 
> Couple other forums with that feature - people do get pissy.


This is a free public forum....expecting any type of privacy doesn't make much sense.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Shark said:


> This is a free public forum....expecting any type of privacy doesn't make much sense.


Privacy has nothing to do with "freedom of speech". You obviously aren't familiar with privacy laws. A level of privacy is to be expected, no matter what site it is.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

There were too many habitual neg reppers that were too scared to sign. At least now they might think twice about it. 
This is quite funny actually


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

Tone's said:


> What happens if a very mentally unstable person on here who was expecting their neg rep to be confidential under the old system, turns on his computer on a bad day, goes to his rep page, and all of a sudden finds a list of people that he respected of looked up to had negged him and left him hurtful messages, or the opporsite he leaves neg rep and comes back to abusive messages and its too much for him to deal with, so he goes out to his gararge in a split second of turmoil and takes a gun n shoots himself in the head?
> What then Francis?
> 
> Ive know a guy with serious mental health issues that killed himself on a bad day for a lot less than that mate.


If someone is so mentally unstable that he might off himself over a rude remark on the internet, maybe he shouldn't be on the internet in the first place.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Sandrenseren said:


> If someone is so mentally unstable that he might off himself over a rude remark on the internet, maybe he shouldn't be on the internet in the first place.


Welcome to planet Earth, where have you been hiding out?


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

How arbitrary of the ADMINS - keeps the power with them. Seems like a feudal bent to this move.

At least we can keep our green swords! (so far...)


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

If somebody committed suicide over something as foolish as internet rep, then they were going to commit suicide over something before the end of the day anyways. 



Anyone who is upset that your anonymity was taken away, then good, because you deserved it.


I got a grand idea though. 
Instead of removing the anonymity and adjusting the rep power, why not just get rid of the whole rep system. 

Pretty funny how so many people value their self worth and others over a bunch of little red and green chicklets.


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

Flyin_W said:


> In the past, it took 100 reps before being able to rep the same user.
> Now it appears that you cannot rep the same person again.
> This seems completely arbitrary, and any insight would be appreciated.


This seems not too well considered.

I would estimate a total of about 1000 members that actually contribute on regular basis, beyond the occasional funny remark or socializing.
So the rep system will either slowly grind to a halt, or end up being pretty misguiding.

Magura


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Mr.Magura said:


> or end up being pretty misguiding.


It is pretty misguiding anyways.

I mean seriously, it is a popularity contest and has nothing to do with knowledge of biking.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

kjlued said:


> If somebody committed suicide over something as foolish as internet rep, then they were going to commit suicide over something before the end of the day anyways.
> 
> Anyone who is upset that your anonymity was taken away, then good, because you deserved it.
> 
> ...


Mate id didnt effect me at all having the anonymity taken away, ive nothing to hide, but i consider myself a pretty fair judge of ethics, and it was a poor and unprofessional thing to do imo


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Tone's said:


> Mate id didnt effect me at all having the anonymity taken away, ive nothing to hide, but i consider myself a pretty fair judge of ethics, and it was a poor and unprofessional thing to do imo


I didn't mean you were hiding personally.

And I do respect your opinion, even if it is wrong. 

j/k

Seriously, I see where you are coming from and although it is valid, I don't consider it unprofessional for a couple reasons.

1) It is a free site. Sure I suppose it could be argued that even though we do not pay money to be here, the advertisers do because we are here.

2) You should still have anonymity behind your screen name. The only entity that is affected by this is your screen name and unless you are a complete buffoon and put all your personal info out on the web, then this should not matter. You or I are not our screen names (of course for some this reality may come to a shock). Point is, if you ultimately think you have become socially unacceptable because of this, you can log off, close the account, and start a new one.

Last, if anything is unprofessional, it is having a rep system all together. 
For one second, let's treat this as a business. 
If it was your store, would you let people come in and try and tell your customers who is cool or not cool, socially acceptable or not acceptable?

I am guessing you wouldn't.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey there. Since we are making things "fair" I'd like to suggest another change.

It appears that your post count can greatly affect your rep power. I'd like to propose MTBR shut down all of the "word association" threads. Otherwise you'll have more people gaming the system in a short amount of time.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

marpilli said:


> Hey there. Since we are making things "fair" I'd like to suggest another change.
> 
> It appears that your post count can greatly affect your rep power. I'd like to propose MTBR shut down all of the "word association" threads. Otherwise you'll have more people gaming the system in a short amount of time.


Did somebody say word association?

Ok, I'll start

Treasure


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

^^^Rep Power


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Tone's, I saw a funny anonymous neg rep from you on my ticker. Like mine? Probably something about ducks. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

kjlued said:


> Did somebody say word association?
> 
> Ok, I'll start
> 
> Treasure


buried


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

bigfruits said:


> buried


dirty


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Rep power


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow, I missed a lot in the overnight! I had to go back and try to figure out what happened. I guess this would be a good time to as this then. 

I understand...now, the "Rep Power" number, but how does that correlate to the "Rep" IE. chicklets? It seems that it max's out at "11"-- five dark and 6 light green.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Malibu412 said:


> Rep power


Useless


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> how does that correlate to the "Rep" IE. chicklets? It seems that it max's out at "11"-- five dark and 6 light green.


That is correct, sir.


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

The Mayans predicted this would happen...


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I can't help but laugh a bit. The admins' PM boxes are full, some mods have been outed as anonymous neg reppers, long rep history revealed and then quickly removed, negrepmageddon in full swing, other mods are having to keep control of the situation, lots of people pissed off because of fluctuating rep power. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

Let's review the rules that have been laid out for us:

1) Circle repping is not acceptable. It will be punished.
2) Anonymous repping is bad. It will be punished.
3) Calling people [email protected] publicly under an assumed name is perfectly acceptable. Flame at will with reckless hate speech!


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

marpilli said:


> I can't help but laugh a bit. The admins' PM boxes are full, some mods have been outed as anonymous neg reppers, long rep history revealed and then quickly removed, negrepmageddon in full swing, other mods are having to keep control of the situation, lots of people pissed off because of fluctuating rep power. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


A bit? It's been a 'kin hoot.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

marpilli said:


> I'd like to propose MTBR shut down all of the "word association" threads.


Blasphemy


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

heyyall said:


> Blasphemy


If they don't shut them down, I'll take that as them condoning the practice and you'll see me "word associating" like a m'fer. :lol:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

marpilli said:


> If they don't shut them down, I'll take that as them condoning the practice and you'll see me "word associating" like a m'fer. :lol:


In the OC.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Or shooting the breeze in no topic land.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

This is the darkest day in the history of MTBR.....


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

edley said:


> The Mayans predicted this would happen...


It is pretty amusing that this armageddon started at the end of the Mayan calendar.

Coincidence? I highly doubt it.:devil:


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

Tone's said:


> Mate id didnt effect me at all having the anonymity taken away, ive nothing to hide, but i consider myself a pretty fair judge of ethics, and it was a poor and unprofessional thing to do imo


Question is, is it more unethical than allowing people to harass each other anonymously?


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Sandrenseren said:


> Question is, is it more unethical than allowing people to harass each other anonymously?


If thats the rules they set and everybody understands where they stand, its not ethical to make a change with no warning and make it retrospective, thats a break of confidentiality in anybodies books.
Its not harassing if you send rep for some dude thats being an idiot, yes there might have been some levels of harassment and repeated bullying, no thats not ethical, but they set the rules and if a change was going to be made it should have been a clean slate not retrospective..
In any case they have over ridden an unethical rule in your books with another unethical ruling.....


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

I approve of outing the negreppers. My most memorable - and perplexing - negrep was for my post to thank a vet on Veteran's Day. I mean, really. I always wondered why someone would react that way, and this change in the system gives that sort of person something to thing twice about. Of course, there will a few infrequent posters who don't realize the change, as someone mentioned, and that will be entertaining. In fact, is that an idea for a new thread? Something like "Outed Neggers"?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Tone's said:


> If thats the rules they set and everybody understands where they stand, its not ethical to make a change with no warning and make it retrospective, thats a break of confidentiality in anybodies books.
> Its not harassing if you send rep for some dude thats being an idiot, yes there might have been some levels of harassment and repeated bullying, no thats not ethical, but they set the rules and if a change was going to be made it should have been a clean slate not retrospective..
> In any case they have over ridden an unethical rule in your books with another unethical ruling.....


Ethics have nothing to do with it. Its all about protecting an investment.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

edley said:


> In fact, is that an idea for a new thread? Something like "Outed Neggers"?


Someone has you covered: http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-off-topic/santas-coming-town-830102.html


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

marpilli said:


> Someone has you covered: http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-off-topic/santas-coming-town-830102.html


Excellent, Hutch! Should be a riot.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

The fact that people got outed is hilarious and just. 

Tone, what you fail to realize is that this outing also affected the mods and admin. 
They also got caught as anonymous neg reppers. 

Now, if that fact was hidden, then I may think a little injustice was done but regardless, I wouldn't get all worked up over it. If I cared what people thought of me (as in my user profile which really is not me or who I am) then I would erase it and start over. That is something the mods and especially the Admin don't have the luxury of doing.


----------



## Fishbucket (Dec 4, 2012)

Tone's said:


> thats a break of confidentiality in anybodies books.


Not mine. 
I'd expect to be outed if I'm a puss that hides behind the keyboard... someday. 
And being that I've signed onto this persons private forum that all the world can see... if I don't like what and how they run it... I can leave and never return.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

ghettocruiser said:


> The forum website relies on the contributions of people like Mike to exist. I for one think it would be in MTBR's best interests (as a business) to listen to the concerns of long-term users rather than telling them the alternative is to leave and not come back.


Ten years ago maybe, now its totally paid for by the advertisers. Pinkbike has way larger a membership base, way more paying advertisers, and totally doesn't depend on its forums at all to survive. They also have a much larger staff of regular contributing editors providing articles.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Oh that's amusing... I went from 20 to 19 rep power, and my little green boxes went from the nice aura two to "is just really nice".... me? Nice? Oh it is to laugh....


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

You can take my Rep Power, but dont touch my chicklets. 

The Rep system seems to be causing drama again...

I remember when we used to judge people by the character of their posts, instead of the length of their Chic-dik.

The Rep system was the worst thing that has happened to MTBR in my couple of years posting.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Sheepo5669 said:


> You can take my Rep Power, but dont touch my chicklets.
> 
> The Rep system seems to be causing drama again...
> 
> ...


I've only been a member for a year but a lurker many years before that. Rep is just a side game like FarmVille. The real contributions stick. But in what appears to be a world of limited moderation, rep could actually be useful.

Most of my reading is on tapatalk where you don't see rep or post counts. It is rep-free-shing.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

The hypocrisy of this thread has gotten out of control. While it was visible, I looked at the 5 or so neg reps I had received. Not one was signed and at least one was from a former centurion. I am not gonna "out" him, cause I wear big boy pants and it's no big deal. 

As far as privacy issues go...this is a free Internet site we voluntarily contribute too. I'd say we lose any privacy as soon as we hit the enter key. Therein lies the rub. We all contribute under alias', so isn't all rep anonymous???


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

Now that you con seemingly only rep each person one time doesn't that make the rep system largely useless when it comes to what it is supposed to accomplish?


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> We all contribute under alias' so isn't all rep anonymous???


Ding ding ding ladies and gentleman we have a winner.

Best thing said yet, wish I could anonymously give you pos rep for that but I reached my limit for the day.

So here, have a chiclet anyways


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Meh, I thought we were here to have fun, talk about bikes and to joke around with one another Lets just get back to that:thumbsup:

I'll start


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

shredjunkie said:


> Let's review the rules that have been laid out for us:
> 
> 1) Circle repping is not acceptable. It will be punished.
> 2) Anonymous repping is bad. It will be punished.
> 3) Calling people [email protected] publicly under an assumed name is perfectly acceptable. Flame at will with reckless hate speech!


Nah, hateful speech is not acceptable and is removed but really, guys, it's the weekend and mods come through and can't read everything carefully - even more so when it's in a reputation thread where there are hundreds of comments in a day.

so, do what I just did: neg the poster and report the post. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

_Alberto_ said:


> Homophobe lol
> 
> You guys must have gay sons


Now, Alberto... this is the grown-ups table. You must sit over there where the children eat.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I loved that I found Neg reps that were signed......but not by the people that posted the neg rep.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

did the rep system break? power number went down and doubled up

wtf seems flexy : )


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

hitechredneck said:


> I loved that I found Neg reps that were signed......but not by the people that posted the neg rep.


I would think that those should be reported


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

kjlued said:


> It is pretty misguiding anyways.
> 
> I mean seriously, it is a popularity contest and has nothing to do with knowledge of biking.


major negative, come out from under your rock.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

hitechredneck said:


> I loved that I found Neg reps that were signed......but not by the people that posted the neg rep.


^ This is what is nice about outing things. I think there are good points on both sides though also and Democratically more folks voted in the Peeved thread for exposure ... correct ?


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Last night 26. This morning 3. Now 13. Things that make you go, hmmmmm!


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> Last night 26. This morning 3. Now 13. Things that make you go, hmmmmm!


See, flexy..could it be made from carbon or aluminum?


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Yeah , trying not to follow this thread too closely. Can anyone explain what happened to the rep power? Just curious.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

marpilli said:


> I can't help but laugh a bit. The admins' PM boxes are full, some mods have been outed as anonymous neg reppers, long rep history revealed and then quickly removed, negrepmageddon in full swing, other mods are having to keep control of the situation, lots of people pissed off because of fluctuating rep power. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


This is truly a great time to be a member. If you have a sense of the absurd, this really is the cream of the crop. I mean, I'm on a site burdened with so many ad widgets that it locks up my really good work computer, and at home i have to block as many ads as possible to get pages to load at all on this dinosaur. And then they put in a system that is simultaneously considered meaningless and yet is the source of most of the strife around here. And now the rep scores swing back and forth as they try to decide what is "fair" in a completely arbitrary system. It's like trying to say what time it is fair for the sun to come up, and then setting your watch to that time when the sun peeks over the horizon. Whatever happens, I really do enjoy and appreciate this place, and will be here no matter what.



shredjunkie said:


> Let's review the rules that have been laid out for us:
> 3) Calling people [email protected] publicly under an assumed name is perfectly acceptable. Flame at will with reckless hate speech!


That's what it looks like from here.



Sandrenseren said:


> Question is, is it more unethical than allowing people to harass each other anonymously?


Anonymous harassment was better because it was less personal. It was easier to blow it off and move on. But once you find out it was a mod who did it, or a person you gave + to, wow, that really hurts.



DeeEight said:


> Ten years ago maybe, now its totally paid for by the advertisers. Pinkbike has way larger a membership base, way more paying advertisers, and totally doesn't depend on its forums at all to survive. They also have a much larger staff of regular contributing editors providing articles.


Is it pretty good? I never go there.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Silentfoe said:


> Yeah , trying not to follow this thread too closely. Can anyone explain what happened to the rep power? Just curious.


they attached it to a yo yo.:thumbsup:


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

Silentfoe said:


> Yeah , trying not to follow this thread too closely. Can anyone explain what happened to the rep power? Just curious.


Readjusted to protect the guilty.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

I love rep. It's like giving a pat on the back or a high five to someone. If I could I would rep a 100 people a day. There are more than 10 posts or 10 people who deserve a "high five" on any given day on this site.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

roadie scum said:


> Readjusted to protect the guilty.


From what/of what? Still confused?


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

shredjunkie said:


> Let's review the rules that have been laid out for us:
> 
> 1) Circle repping is not acceptable. It will be punished.
> 2) Anonymous repping is bad. It will be punished.
> 3) Calling people [email protected] publicly under an assumed name is perfectly acceptable. Flame at will with reckless hate speech!


2b) Retroactively. Nobody cares about assumptions of trust.

3b) $&%K all #%^*.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Bill in Houston said:


> Is it pretty good? I never go there.


Depends on what you want. User generated content here is infinitely more useful, things like asking questions of looking for information. That is why is it sad that this whole circus is so distracting.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Bill in Houston said:


> This is truly a great time to be a member. If you have a sense of the absurd, this really is the cream of the crop. I mean, I'm on a site burdened with so many ad widgets that it locks up my really good work computer, and at home i have to block as many ads as possible to get pages to load at all on this dinosaur. And then they put in a system that is simultaneously considered meaningless and yet is the source of most of the strife around here. And now the rep scores swing back and forth as they try to decide what is "fair" in a completely arbitrary system. It's like trying to say what time it is fair for the sun to come up, and then setting your watch to that time when the sun peeks over the horizon. Whatever happens, I really do enjoy and appreciate this place, and will be here no matter what.


I don't think the admins yet realize there will never be a consensus among the members as to what is fair.

You've been a member for 10 years and you think that matters the most. Someone else has a post count in the millions and they think that matters the most. There are those that spend all of their time in the beginners section patiently helping newbies. Some generate threads that explain how to fix/repair/build all manner of bike related items. And, there are members who know how to enjoy life and share humor as much as they like to enjoy a MTB ride.

Which is the most important? Ask 100 people and you'll get 100 different answers.

Right or wrong, people become attached to their "rep power." Making (what seem to be) arbitrary changes to the calculations will only further stir the pot.

I get a lot from this site (and I enjoy contributing) and have no plans to run off. Keep rep, remove rep, change rep, modify the calculation every hour, whatever.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

heyyall said:


> Rep is just a side game like FarmVille.


More like cow clicker 

The purpose of a forum is to increase visits so the advertisers' ads pop up more often, increasing chances of a click through and ad revenue. With a cow clicker system, people come back daily, sometimes several times a day.

It is often the same 120 people who have the highest rep who also give the best advice. You had to have been around a while and been to the boards often enough to get bored enough to find your way to the OC and wind up on a rep hoe thread.

Then you come back AT LEAST one time a day to rep the other long timers. Then, once you repped everyone in all the rep hoe threads, you had to go out and find really good responses to rep. I would almost always come across either really horrible advice or someone just being malicious.

So, it is up to the owners to decide what they want: a lot of participation or, just, some.

It was rare that I neg repped someone. Sometimes I was on my iPhone and typing in the rep box was time consuming so sometimes I wouldn't bother signing my name.

And plus, sometimes someone with a lot of rep was being a bully, or rude or giving bad advice. Someone with not that much rep wouldn't challenge them with their name attached in fear of retaliation. That never stopped me from signing my name to neg rep for someone with a lot of rep.

What, in my opinion, this all boils down to is:

People are content when reality meets expectations
People are happy when reality exceeds expectations
People are upset when reality falls short of expectations

This whole thread is a good case study of how the mods/owners mis-managed expectations.

Some people expected to be anon when they were leaving rep.

Which brings me to 4chan.org. If anyone knows the story of what has become known as "The Hacker Group Anonymous," you know how they became known as Aonoymous.

It was just a bunch of dikwads on a bulletin board and the admins decided it would be fun to get rid of everyone's screen name and avatars and label everyone as "Anonymous." Once people began to realize they could write and post whatever they wanted "Anonymously," it quickly turned into a place to see and read some of the most awful, crude and bizarre stuff ever published. If you go there, don't say I didn't warn you.

So, the more anon one is, the more likely you will see their true selves and the less, the more civil and disingenuous the interactions will be.

So, it boils down to what the owners/mods want: civil or honest?

If this were my forum, I'd want a lot of honest participation. Unlimited daily rep with an expectation of anonyminity would be best to make that happen.


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

Silentfoe said:


> From what/of what? Still confused?


A boat load of members got outed as serial neg reppers etc. The natives were sharpening their knives in preparation for the comeuppance when some important names got included in the list of shame. Shortly after that the rep got shut down to single digits mostly.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

My rep power jumped 21 points in two hours...


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

marpilli said:


> I don't think the admins yet realize there will never be a consensus among the members as to what is fair.


Pick one system and stick with it. Plenty of forums that function just fine with all sorts of permutations of such feedback systems. It really does not matter.

Some of us do meet in the real life. I would not want any silly interwebs banter to affect that experience, as most folks are quiet nice.



DeeEight said:


> My rep power jumped 21 points in two hours...


You had a reperection. If it lasts more then four hours you would need to see a doctor.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

marp, i'd rep you, but, well, you know.



Axe said:


> Depends on what you want. User generated content here is infinitely more useful, things like asking questions of looking for information. That is why is it sad that this whole circus is so distracting.


Yeah that was my impression as well. I definitely enjoy user-generated content more than what the editors might write.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

Glad to see a sensible happy medium from Francois. :thumbsup:


----------



## m77ranger (Jan 12, 2009)

Bill in Houston said:


> Is it pretty good? I never go there.


It's sik if you want to get STOKED!!!


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Like I said. We are all known to each other by our alias', therefore all posts and rep are anonymous with the exception of the few people who actually know one another in life outside the forum.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> How arbitrary of the mods - keeps the power with them. Seems like a feudal bent to this move.
> 
> At least we can keep our green swords! (so far...)


The Moderators have nothing to do with this or other site functions.

The Admins run the show. The Mods are just the ushers.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

^^ the mods actually do a good job at keeping alot of crap that is in other forums from happening here.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

deke505 said:


> ^^ the mods actually do a good job at keeping alot of crap that is in other forums from happening here.


Thank you, deke.


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

Puhhleeeze quit beating on the mods.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

deke505 said:


> ^^ the mods actually do a good job at keeping alot of crap that is in other forums from happening here.


So true. This site is quite civil compared to many others.


----------



## MitchD (Jun 16, 2010)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> Like I said. We are all known to each other by our alias', therefore all posts and rep are anonymous with the exception of the few people who actually know one another in life outside the forum.


My screen name really is my name,and my epenis is the exact same size as my real one{hung like a hampster and not ashamed).I am going riding now.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

MitchD said:


> My screen name really is my name,and my epenis is the exact same size as my real one{hung like a hampster and not ashamed).I am going riding now.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

From rep explanation-

"What if I don't want anyone to see my reputation?
You can disable the display of your reputation by going to your User CP and selecting Edit Options. On this page you will find a check box labelled 'Show Your Reputation Level'. Un-checking this box will remove the display of your reputation and replace it with the Reputation Disabled icon. You can still give and receive reputation while your reputation display is disabled."

Does anyone have this option? My control panel doesn't show this box


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Sorry - Thought mods were also admins. Mods do a good job.


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

Deerhill said:


> From rep explanation-
> 
> "What if I don't want anyone to see my reputation?
> You can disable the display of your reputation by going to your User CP and selecting Edit Options. On this page you will find a check box labelled 'Show Your Reputation Level'. Un-checking this box will remove the display of your reputation and replace it with the Reputation Disabled icon. You can still give and receive reputation while your reputation display is disabled."
> ...


Nobody has that option, it has been disabled :-/


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

Deerhill said:


> From rep explanation-
> 
> "What if I don't want anyone to see my reputation?
> You can disable the display of your reputation by going to your User CP and selecting Edit Options. On this page you will find a check box labelled 'Show Your Reputation Level'. Un-checking this box will remove the display of your reputation and replace it with the Reputation Disabled icon. You can still give and receive reputation while your reputation display is disabled."
> ...


Put a piece of tape over it.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

I really think the reason so many people are butthurt about the rep are the anon, azzhole snide comments. Put it back to the way it was with the exception of rep comments disabled.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*mayan's said it would happen...*

no surprise there...

but yes - good comment... so much fuss about nothing.... tomorrow will be Monday. no doubt about it.

and we'll all go about our regular business...



marpilli said:


> I can't help but laugh a bit. The admins' PM boxes are full, some mods have been outed as anonymous neg reppers, long rep history revealed and then quickly removed, negrepmageddon in full swing, other mods are having to keep control of the situation, lots of people pissed off because of fluctuating rep power. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

people have said it before, most of us are using nicknames on here anyways, so there really doesn't need to be anon reps.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

ok, so from what I gathered about the hierarchy here, this is my conclusion.

Mods = Good. 

Admins = Tyrants.

Members = Without us this site would be boring. Useful, but boring.


Well the sun is coming out, looks like I'll try to get a ride in today.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

Mazukea said:


> Well the sun is coming out, looks like I'll try to get a ride in today.


just came back from a great ride in the rocks... bunch of people riding in this balmy winter day (0 degrees Celsius).... Primo condition on the trails. Took my new carbon wheels for a maiden ride. They were great in the rocks.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Just give it a few months... Then everyone will be out riding again in the spring weather, and nobody will care about rep and rep power and everything else that people have been complaining about.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Just checked out the rep standings, Rabies is the only one who moved +/-.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

so did we ever figure out how many people you have to rep before you can rep someone again?


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Why do they feel we even need a rep system ?

I am yet to see that the Rep system has added anything, But is sure has taken alot away from MTBR.

If you had a system like this in real life it would start a war.


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

I feel like rep earned in the specialty forums should carry more weight than rep that is earned in general, off-camber, and passion forums. I say this because those specialty forums are what makes mtbr far more than mere entertainment. 

I do think that non-specialty forums can be very useful, but not so much as the rest. 

Curious to hear what people think about this idea, though I know it's unlikely to be implemented anytime soon.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

muzzanic said:


> If you had a system like this in real life it would start a war.


There is, it's called GDP.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

PretendGentleman said:


> I feel like rep earned in the specialty forums should carry more weight than rep that is earned in general, off-camber, and passion forums. I say this because those specialty forums are what makes mtbr far more than mere entertainment.
> 
> I do think that non-specialty forums can be very useful, but not so much as the rest.
> 
> Curious to hear what people think about this idea, though I know it's unlikely to be implemented anytime soon.


I think anything related to a hobby is entertainment.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

PretendGentleman said:


> though I know it's unlikely to be implemented anytime soon.


there is your answer ^^^

MTB forum, or any other forum for that matter, would be a pretty dry place if it only had specialty forums and the only talk was about specialties...

you want to have a "community" built around common hobby/passion. community requires higher entertainment value in order to be successful - just my opinion...


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

PretendGentleman said:


> I feel like rep earned in the specialty forums should carry more weight than rep that is earned in general, off-camber, and passion forums. I say this because those specialty forums are what makes mtbr far more than mere entertainment.
> 
> I do think that non-specialty forums can be very useful, but not so much as the rest.
> 
> Curious to hear what people think about this idea, though I know it's unlikely to be implemented anytime soon.


special interest forums attract self-interested people who don't help the general population. general and passion forums are more useful to the community as a whole, and reps from those should count for more.

not that i really feel that way. just that it is natural for everyone to want the rules to favor their own interests.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Bill in Houston said:


> special interest forums attract self-interested people who don't help the general population. general and passion forums are more useful to the community as a whole, and reps from those should count for more.
> 
> not that i really feel that way. just that it is natural for everyone to want the rules to favor their own interests.


Because each of the special interests would then just do the same thing and then it would be 650b vs 29er like Israel vs Iran.


----------



## Art.C (Oct 1, 2012)

IME, the REP system never improves the forum and leads to abuse, resentment amongst members, and prideful postings.

I tend to leave negative rep in threads where people are just arguing...but I sign it with the name of the person they are arguing with.

Red, green, gray...in a good board it's all the same.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

SV11 said:


> Privacy has nothing to do with "freedom of speech". You obviously aren't familiar with privacy laws. A level of privacy is to be expected, no matter what site it is.


Ummm...i never said anything about freedom of speech....neither did the guy i was quoting either...

What is your point please?? LOL


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Art.C said:


> IME, the REP system never improves the forum and leads to abuse, resentment amongst members, and prideful postings.
> 
> I tend to leave negative rep in threads where people are just arguing...but I sign it with the name of the person they are arguing with.
> 
> Red, green, gray...in a good board it's all the same.


Wait a second. Are you saying you neg rep and sign (in the text) somebody else's name?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Art.C said:


> IME, the REP system never improves the forum and leads to abuse, resentment amongst members, and prideful postings.
> 
> I tend to leave negative rep in threads where people are just arguing...but I sign it with the name of the person they are arguing with.
> 
> Red, green, gray...in a good board it's all the same.


Art, meet the ban hammer.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

That's exactly what he wrote. And then Wonders why people are pissed about anon rep


----------



## Whason (Sep 15, 2008)

That is hilarious. I assume you are joking. Some green for you my friend...



Art.C said:


> IME, the REP system never improves the forum and leads to abuse, resentment amongst members, and prideful postings.
> 
> I tend to leave negative rep in threads where people are just arguing...but I sign it with the name of the person they are arguing with.
> 
> Red, green, gray...in a good board it's all the same.


----------



## rj2 (Oct 19, 2004)

Happy Festivus for the rest of us


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Tony, your rep power is still posted. Is there a way to do away with that too?
> 
> We look forward to hearing back from you!
> Sheepo


Yep, I just noticed that too. Choosing to turn off my rep isn't really a full opt-out.

I'm going to watch to see if the changes that are being made help the system or not. As I said earlier, it would be nice if people used reps simply to show some appreciation for positive contributions to the site, and to tag posts that are mean-spirited, rude, unnecessarily inflammatory, etc.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

TobyGadd said:


> Yep, I just noticed that too. Choosing to turn off my rep isn't really a full opt-out.
> 
> I'm going to watch to see if the changes that are being made help the system or not. As I said earlier, it would be nice if people used reps simply to show some appreciation for positive contributions to the site, and to tag posts that are mean-spirited, rude, unnecessarily inflammatory, etc.


if that is the case then the post should get the rep not the poster. .


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Hidden camera pic of Tone's.


AZ i sent you this picture in trust and good faith, now i see that you have made it in to your avatar, thats a bit out of line dont you think? PMs in the mail........:madmax:


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Tone's said:


> AZ i sent you this picture in trust and good faith, now i see that you have made it in to your avatar, thats a bit out of line dont you think? PMs in the mail........:madmax:


ah we all luv ya just the way you are tone


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

TobyGadd said:


> ...so it often resembles a middle-school popularity contest--replete with bullying, retribution, cliques, etc.


Curious, are you saying this didn't occur in any sub-forums prior to rep being instituted?


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm pretty sure no one broke any rules.


----------



## DudeNudem (Jun 11, 2012)

SlowPokePete said:


> I always signed my rep.
> 
> Maybe the rep system should just go away :nono: no no no no more:madman:
> 
> SPP


I'm with SlowPoke - let's do away with rep all together. It will be more interesting around here without All the circle jerking for karma.


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

So, has anyone created a thread yet specifically for posting the neg rep you have received. I don't get much, but I personally would like thank:

*Knight Rider* for referring to to me as "an inbred pile of rotten sh!t". So sorry you were asked to leave the forum before we got to know you better.

*Adim_X*, all I got from you was "*****", you'll have to clarify a bit more on that. Try replacing vowels with similar symbols (the thingys above the numbers). Ask Knight Rider if you can track him down, he knows what he is doing.

*Millfox*, you will always be my favorite with your ever charming "he seems quite arrogant and ignores quite some valid points." Keep up that good work, you'll get a mastery of the English language before you know it!

*ne_dan*, funny, turns out I don't like your either.

*tl1*, no, I will not "please shut and never post again", but thanks for asking.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

DudeNudem said:


> I'm with SlowPoke - let's do away with rep all together. It will be more interesting around here without All the circle jerking for karma.


Yes, all for getting rid of it altogether. How do you plan on making it happen?

Many (*many*) people have called for it to be removed. It's still here...


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

shredjunkie said:


> So, has anyone created a thread yet specifically for posting the neg rep you have received.


Here: http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-off-topic/santas-coming-town-830102.html


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

TobyGadd said:


> As I said earlier, it would be nice if people used reps simply to show some appreciation for positive contributions to the site, and to tag posts that are mean-spirited, rude, unnecessarily inflammatory, etc.


You can not meaninfully tag something that nobody but the author will see. And (s)he would probably not care. And now that you have to sign it, it will allow that author to retaliate. Nobody wins. Especially when you absolutely can not trust owners of this place to maintain privacy rules they established themselves.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

shredjunkie said:


> So, has anyone created a thread yet specifically for posting the neg rep you have received.


quite some time ago..... linky


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Mono, no the actual post is 'santas coming to town' in the OC, you might wanna take a look lol.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

TobyGadd said:


> It's nice to thank people for adding interesting and productive posts to MTBR. It's also nice to be able to hit a post that's ugly and mean. In theory, it should serve to keep people on track.


I don't agree; the ethos of this site as expressed by the users supports far more posts than those which are "productive."

It wouldn't bother me to see the rep system abandoned.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

shredjunkie said:


> So, has anyone created a thread yet specifically for *posting the neg rep you have received*.
> 
> 
> monogod said:
> ...


tones, no the actual thread is "post your best neg rep" in the OC.

not only does it predate "santa's coming to town" by quite some time but it was specifically started for posting the neg rep you have received (which is what shredjunkie was asking) whereas "santa's coming to town" was started to "out" serial neg reppers or just make a "hate list" of people. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

sorry, i thought he was talking about posting the anon's that people have got, cheers


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Anybody want to save me the time of having to read 16 pages of posts in this thread. Did we ever figure out how to go back past two weeks worth of reps? Because that's as far back as I can go on my control panel.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

shredjunkie said:


> So, has anyone created a thread yet specifically for posting the neg rep you have received. I don't get much, but I personally would like thank:
> 
> *Knight Rider* for referring to to me as "an inbred pile of rotten sh!t". So sorry you were asked to leave the forum before we got to know you better.
> 
> ...


I tried not to look but then I couldn't stand it. 
I'll see your ne dan (dingleberry) and tl1(it means you're a moron that reads into things and posts them for inflammatory effect, i.e ":trolling".)AND raise you a fl mike (do 24 hour fitness and gold members agree to adhere to USADA rules when entering the gym? are all members of the clubs participants in elite athletic competitions? not even close to the same thing pal) regarding Noxplode ,and (naysayers arent on dangerous trails? Even many professional downhillers are using specific clipless pedals now... and you need those for XC racing? laughable) cuz I like wam d10s.

I get neg by people who don't get my sense of humor mostly which doesn't make sense to me. I know I've called out some clowns but not too many. It should also have the user's age right there next to the name. I mean I've been negged for saying nothing even bad in most cases. To me someone's got rep if they have been here many many years, have a decent # of posts and generally are helpful and pleasant. Just how you'd like the folks you meet in the trail to be. I could live without it though. I just don't stroke others enough to get a ton of chicklets so this doesn't really effect me too much. I am jealous of folks that have been here under a year and have a thousand posts and 75 chicklets. Man they really know how to spend their lives staring at a monitor.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Art.C said:


> I tend to leave negative rep in threads where people are just arguing...but I sign it with the name of the person they are arguing with.


:eekster: :nono:

Wow you should be on an episode of World's Dumbest Interwebz User.

You commit one of the biggest no-no's of the rep system, then admit it in a thread about rep? :shocked:


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

Mazukea said:


> :eekster: :nono:
> 
> Wow you should be on an episode of World's Dumbest Interwebz User.
> 
> You commit one of the biggest no-no's of the rep system, then admit it in a thread about rep? :shocked:


I think what Art.C did is hilarious, I'm just a bit annoyed that I didn't think of it too while rep was still anonymous.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Sandrenseren said:


> I think what Art.C did is hilarious, I'm just a bit annoyed that I didn't think of it too while rep was still anonymous.


Actually it would be more hilarious if you did it now.


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by Art.C
"I tend to leave negative rep in threads where people are just arguing...but I sign it with the name of the person they are arguing with."


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Well isnt this special.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

The only way to make sure nobody has hurt feelings, is to go back to having the entire rep system turned off.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Art C was just takin the piss guys, and i thought it was pretty funny lol, i like your sense of humour art...


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Anybody want to save me the time of having to read 16 pages of posts in this thread. Did we ever figure out how to go back past two weeks worth of reps? Because that's as far back as I can go on my control panel.


Where have you been man? Welcome to the show!

As far as I can tell the rep you see, regardless of polarity, is limited to the past twenty, not by time. For a very short time the powers that be opened up the flood gates and allowed all past rep to be seen, but then quickly decided that was a bad idea. The damage having been done returned it to twenty.

And If you notice that your rep power has changed as well? That is a whole different story. It seems to have stayed the same for almost a day now. They changed how you earn rep from 100 to 1000 and then back to 200, I think...someone correct me if I am misguided.

What has followed in the aftermath of this rep tsunami has been quite amusing with regards to perceived privacy issues and the outing of anon reppers. I am sure you get the idea!


----------



## ironbrewer (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't really think the rep thing adds to a forum. I know mine is low being a nOObie on this forum, but on other forums I have been on it just doesn't seem to improve the experience. That being said, if you can't handle people knowing what you said about them don't say it at all.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Did anyone not read the sticky at the top of the forum where Francois points out that the circle-jerking rep folks who re-rep each other to artificially boost results, are now being excluded from the scoring.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

DeeEight said:


> Did anyone not read the sticky at the top of the forum where Francois points out that the circle-jerking rep folks who re-rep each other to artificially boost results, are now being excluded from the scoring.


No, I didn't read it that way. Just that they made adjustment to curb the rep-hoes. Which is funny, because all the people who are butthurt about it are the same ones who are calling to get rid of it. If it is arbitrary and doesn't add anything, then it shouldn't take anything away either. For something that is arbitrary and worthless, it sure has cause a lot of discussion.

And last time I checked, no rules were broken in the rep hoe threads.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

ironbrewer said:


> I don't really think the rep thing adds to a forum. I know mine is low being a nOObie on this forum, but on other forums I have been on it just doesn't seem to improve the experience. That being said, if you can't handle people knowing what you said about them don't say it at all.


I think the rep system is the equivalent to leaving a note on somebody's windshield because you overheard them say something that didn't vibe with you.

I can understand leaving positive rep (like somebody called it an "internet high five") - which I like. But leaving negative rep never made sense to me. Someone taking the extra time to poke at another with the intent on being negative.

No good comes out of leaving negative rep - not for the giver nor receiver.

Best thing would be to get rid of the rep system altogether. Why the powers-that-be invite any platform for additional, unnecessary negativity is perplexing.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

DeeEight said:


> Did anyone not read the sticky at the top of the forum where Francois points out that the circle-jerking rep folks who re-rep each other to artificially boost results, are now being excluded from the scoring.


Excluded from the scoring? Doesn't read that way to me. Just some politico-speak that says:

"Rep power has now been corrected to factor out circles where the same folks rep each other repeatedly."

We can still re-rep anyone we want -- it just takes longer since you are allowed only 5 reps per day (down from 10) and your rep power jumps a point at 200 point intervals now instead of the former 100. OC rep still counts although some say it shouldn't. There is no arbitrary list of circle-jerkers who now can score no additional rep power points.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Pinkbike's +/- scoring on comments is soooo much simpler.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

TobyGadd said:


> I'm going to watch to see if the changes that are being made help the system or not. As I said earlier, it would be nice if people used reps simply to show some appreciation for positive contributions to the site, and to tag posts that are mean-spirited, rude, unnecessarily inflammatory, etc.


in theory i agree HOWEVER when a member has been hit with unjustified neg rep and reports it why not remove it and notify the neg repper via PM??


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

nvphatty said:


> in theory i agree HOWEVER when a member has been hit with unjustified neg rep and reports it why not remove it and notify the neg repper via PM??


logistically unpossible - which supreme court will make the decision on which neg rep is justified and which is not...

you can't judge peoples opinions... you know what they say about peoples opinions... everyone has one...


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

edley said:


> Originally Posted by Art.C
> "I tend to leave negative rep in threads where people are just arguing...but I sign it with the name of the person they are arguing with."
> 
> View attachment 747657


I made a thread in off-camber where I pointed out that this possibility was a problem with the system. I've never done it, but just for pointing out the possibility, I got a bunch of neg rep calling me evil, etc. What happened to don't shoot the messenger


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

I think rep is fine -- it's all fun and games anyway, and gives people incentive to post and doesn't cost anything.

However, the problem with negative rep is that person giving the negative rep should point this out in a post. If bad advice or misinformation is given, this should be part of the discussion. Usually it is, but there is nothing forcing you to do that. Board owners should encourage negative rep to be accompanied with a post.

I run a YAF board Free Commercial Open Source C# ASP.NET Forum Software - YetAnotherForum.NET for my customers. They have a THANKS feature -- essentially you can leave positive but not negative rep.

Anyway, great service you guys are providing. Thanks. Hope your efforts are paying off financially.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

nvphatty said:


> in theory i agree HOWEVER when a member has been hit with unjustified neg rep and reports it why not remove it and notify the neg repper via PM??


What a logistical nightmare that would be. The poor mods are battling a Tsunami of sapm and you want to add to the work load? And who is to determine what is unjustified? Are we to have a committee that we submit rep to and then await approval so that it may be applied? I've said it before, scrap it, in its entirety. Then we can go back to good old fashion flame wars. Bring back F88 while your at it to keep the political crap out of the rest of the sub forums. Merry Christmas, and all the other observed days too.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Elimate all comments and no more butthurt. Some people should know that someone noticed when they are being malicious or ignorant.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

AZ.MTNS said:


> What a logistical nightmare that would be. The poor mods are battling a Tsunami of sapm and you want to add to the work load? And who is to determine what is unjustified? Are we to have a committee that we submit rep to and then await approval so that it may be applied? I've said it before, scrap it, in its entirety. Then we can go back to good old fashion flame wars. Bring back F88 while your at it to keep the political crap out of the rest of the sub forums. Merry Christmas, and all the other observed days too.


hey its an idea and yes Mod work is thankless for the most part but it's doable. As for the unjustified aspect it's really quite simple to determine.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

wmac said:


> Elimate all comments and no more butthurt.


It is odd that for a positive rep you can leave it blank, but for negative it requires you to type something.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

*Vote to keep or ban rep system?*

Maybe put it up for a vote to keep it or kill it ? Same with the neg rep deal ? :skep:


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

DennisF said:


> They have a THANKS feature -- essentially you can leave positive but not negative rep.


I like that. Keeps the hate down to a minimum while promoting positivity. :thumbsup:

I have never seen a post where somebody non-ironincally says "Thanks for the negative rep!" It's always "I can't believe somebody neg repped me for..." or "Don't have the balls to sign your neg rep?" or something to that effect.

The rep system, especially negative, has been abused to the extent of where many have broken #1, #2 and #7 of the posing guidelines. Since these are for the viewing of the recipient's eyes only, nobody can flag or report abusive messages, block nor delete them.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I got a negative rep for pointing out that Aaron Gwinn has officially said he's testing a wheel size LARGER in diameter than 26ers and is planning to use it at selected races for next season. Now he rides for Trek, and Trek has the guy working for them that was originally wanting to use 650B wheels (Gary Fisher) when he started his first bike brand, and 650B is already freeride/DH/enduro proven... so... you do the math.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

I say take away the number and leave the chicklets. The number makes the rep system a competition rather then a gauge. Take away the ability to leave neg. That way members will be forced to say what they feel in open forum rather than in private or say nothing at all.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

DeeEight said:


> I got a negative rep for pointing out that Aaron Gwinn has officially said he's testing a wheel size LARGER in diameter than 26ers and is planning to use it at selected races for next season. Now he rides for Trek, and Trek has the guy working for them that was originally wanting to use 650B wheels (Gary Fisher) when he started his first bike brand, and 650B is already freeride/DH/enduro proven... so... you do the math.


 Context is important too. 
If you posted that as a breand new in the 650b foum, then I wouldn't expect you to take neg rep.
If you posted it in every thread in the 29er forum, then i wouldn't be surprised if you took neg.
Know what I mean?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

so what did I miss while I was enjoying some family time away from the forums?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

deeeight said:


> ... You do the math.


42? :d


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Nothing. There's nothing to see here.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

apocalypso said:


> Why not have the option to just turn it off?
> 
> I would also suggest that the user be able to put a customized message in the popup reputation window.


Anybody else smell a sock? Pretty developed opinions on the rep system for a person who's been a member for less than 2 days.


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

Bill in Houston said:


> Anybody else smell a sock? Pretty developed opinions on the rep system for a person who's been a member for less than 2 days.


Thats Brian, with a "y". Perma banned member mountainbiker123.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

apocalypso said:


> Why not have the option to just turn it off?
> 
> I would also suggest that the user be able to put a customized message in the popup reputation window.


+ 1 You can say what you want with a response in the thread anyway.


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

DeeEight said:


> I got a negative rep for pointing out that Aaron Gwinn has officially said he's testing a wheel size LARGER in diameter than 26ers and is planning to use it at selected races for next season. Now he rides for Trek, and Trek has the guy working for them that was originally wanting to use 650B wheels (Gary Fisher) when he started his first bike brand, and 650B is already freeride/DH/enduro proven... so... you do the math.


Whoa! Thanks for the heads up...now i can neg rep you for that too! I must have missed it when you first posted it.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

roadie scum said:


> Thats Brian, with a "y". Perma banned member mountainbiker123.


you can call him ape. any opinion is fine. however, we have what we have and i suspect it ain't gonna change any time soon...

really not a big deal, can we move on with Christmas kind of atmosphere?


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

DeeEight said:


> Did anyone not read the sticky at the top of the forum where Francois points out that the circle-jerking rep folks who re-rep each other to artificially boost results, are now being excluded from the scoring.


and the dates are for the announcement? or rep system ends tomorrow?


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

DeeEight said:


> I got a negative rep for pointing out that Aaron Gwinn has officially said he's testing a wheel size LARGER in diameter than 26ers and is planning to use it at selected races for next season. Now he rides for Trek, and Trek has the guy working for them that was originally wanting to use 650B wheels (Gary Fisher) when he started his first bike brand, and 650B is already freeride/DH/enduro proven... so... you do the math.


would that be the same kinda math involved with you negging me today for stating lance was conclusively dirty?

HTFU crybaby... :thumbsup:


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

I would suggest people stop whining about the rep system. Who the hell cares if you have 500 rep power of 2 rep power. Most of the people who have a bunch of green chicklets (me included) got them from the same few people repping them multiple times over the last year. Most people come here to talk about biking, not to see who can get the most green next to there name. lets all just go back to talking about bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Deerhill said:


> and the dates are for the announcement? or rep system ends tomorrow?


he, he... Merry Christmas all. Let me spread some rep around. Thank you for supporting mtbr.

fc


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

The aaron gwinn comment was in a thread someone else started in the 650b forum about his statement he made in some interview. I simply added to the thread that there is demand for suspension forks for fat bikes and since their wheels are effectively 29" diameter, a company could recoup r&d costs sooner offering a fork in one travel setting for 29ers and another for 650b or 26ers.

As to you monogod, it was for your being an arrogant ****ing *******.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

highdelll said:


> Well, Vespasi, how did that effort pan out - and how did you think that making snide jibs and jabs would help?
> 
> do go on....


Actually worked out great...:thumbsup:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

DeeEight said:


> As to you monogod, it was for your being an arrogant ****ing *******.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

edley said:


> Originally Posted by Art.C
> "I tend to leave negative rep in threads where people are just arguing...but I sign it with the name of the person they are arguing with."
> 
> View attachment 747657


Dang if that isn't Warren Oates!


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

DeeEight said:


> Did anyone not read the sticky at the top of the forum where Francois points out that the circle-jerking rep folks who re-rep each other to artificially boost results, are now being excluded from the scoring.


no it reads the circles i.e the threads, not the people, are excluded.

here it is again


----------



## ironbrewer (Oct 17, 2012)

Deerhill said:


> and the dates are for the announcement? or rep system ends tomorrow?


I thought the rep system was supposed to end on 12-21-12. Didn't the Mayans get it right??


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

I bet the rep system is going to end soon.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

For Tone's, burnt orange rules. No it did not get here yet.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> Where have you been man? Welcome to the show!
> 
> As far as I can tell the rep you see, regardless of polarity, is limited to the past twenty, not by time. For a very short time the powers that be opened up the flood gates and allowed all past rep to be seen, but then quickly decided that was a bad idea. The damage having been done returned it to twenty.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recap, you answered my question. I was just making sure I didn't miss something reguarding seeing back in time past twenty Rep posts. I was too lazy to read through this thread to get caught up. And IMO this whole system is deeply flawed and a major pain in the ass.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

The rep system has some issues, as the same people keep making posts I really like, or posts with great pics.

Now they won't get credit from me?


----------



## Domitian (Dec 22, 2012)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Merry Christmas all.


Merry Christmas to one and all.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> 42? :d


^^ again, AZ comes up with the correct answer :thumbsup:
Gold Star for you


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Speakin about that ^^^, Francis (francois), can we get some gold stars to pass out? ya know for correct answers and stuff?

Also, a community blackboard, where we could have people be named/written on the board? A check mark goes after the name for a subsequent negative action. Too many check marks in a day get's you detention, or maybe go to 'the office'


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

highdelll said:


> Speakin about that ^^^, Francis (francois), can we get some gold stars to pass out? ya know for correct answers and stuff?
> 
> Also, a community blackboard, where we could people named on the board? A check mark goes after the name for a subsequent negative action. Too many check marks in a day get's you detention, or maybe go to 'the office'


DAmmit, it wont let me rep you.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

OK, I want to use the following feature of rep:

*What if I don't want anyone to see my reputation?

You can disable the display of your reputation by going to your User CP and selecting Edit Options. On this page you will find a check box labelled 'Show Your Reputation Level'. Un-checking this box will remove the display of your reputation and replace it with the Reputation Disabled icon. You can still give and receive reputation while your reputation display is disabled.*

but I cant seem to find the option. Is this something that they are saying we should be able to use, but are not?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

006_007 said:


> DAmmit, it wont let me rep you.


it's quite alright; I left out some key descriptors/verbs/etc -  (I edited - compare...)


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

006_007

Me, neither. Me, too


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

006_007 said:


> OK, I want to use the following feature of rep:
> 
> *What if I don't want anyone to see my reputation?
> 
> ...


it only seams available to the mods


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Become a mod.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I have become a MOD

what a wonderful track


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

Is there a mass "neg rep" button i can hit to slap a red square on every mtbr member at once? Kind of like a "time to go nuclear button"?

Sometimes im just feelin it ya know?

And then a mass pos-rep button would help too as id undoubtedly feel guilty about the neg repping once i sobered up. Not that it would undo all the unneccessary damage i did with the previous neg repping but it would help me cope until i could get back on my meds.

Just a thought...im not the only one struggling with this....right? (crickets chirping...a dog barks somewhere in the distance).:eekster:


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Why does my rep number keep changing...first it went way down and now its back up but not as high as before?


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

The admin took away rep because we are rep whoring. Apparently if you recieved rep in a "rep circle" , that rep will not count in your rep power. I guess some peoples went up at the same time so the only thing I can conclude is that it was a redistribution of rep. for all the loyal party members.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

If you care about your "rep" I'd suggest spending the New Year trying to get a life.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Rivet said:


> If you care about your "rep" I'd suggest spending the New Year trying to get a life.


If you post on a forum about bicycles, I'd suggest spending the New Year trying to get a life.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

TiGeo said:


> Why does my rep number keep changing...first it went way down and now its back up but not as high as before?


If I get this right, it goes something like this: We used to get one rep power point for every 100 points in the "my account" area of the control panel. Then the mods changed that number to 1000 which subsequently lowered everyone's rep power number. Then, for whatever reason, they changed it to 200 and that is the number you now see.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

the circle jerk will live on. just wait and see. it'll just go underground.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Bumped you to 80 Big T


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

THAT'S the spirit.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

wmac said:


> If you post on a forum about bicycles, I'd suggest spending the New Year trying to get a life.


the same can be applied to ALL of us


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

highdelll said:


> the same can be applied to ALL of us


Exactly


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

^^ This.
One cannot change the system to single out a group that followed the rules.

Despite a desire to re-balance the rep system, devaluing one forum just feels wrong.

Merry Christmas all,


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

+ that:thumbsup:


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

"You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later", now that's not in the Xmas spirit! Merry merry to the rest of you clowns, Santa's bag is empty.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

nvphatty said:


> hey its an idea and yes Mod work is thankless for the most part but it's doable. As for the unjustified aspect it's really quite simple to determine.


I can't speak for the others, but there is no way that I am to spend my time refereeing rep. Nuking spam, organizing threads, helping members, and keeping the peace about all that I'm good for. Anyone who takes rep this seriously might need to find something else that satisfies their need for affirmation.

That said, if someone includes threats of violence in a rep, then I will ALWAYS step up and deal with it.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

big terry said:


> the circle jerk will live on. just wait and see. it'll just go underground.


Whatever you do, do NOT google underground circle jerk. :madman::eekster::nono:


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

PretendGentleman said:


> anybody else get repeated negs from "Mikesee" about ignorance in threads where he didn't even participate?


Super lame. I got a neg rep from him in my "45mm rim" thread. All he said was, "yep, lame" to the original post, which just gave basic info on the new upcoming Velocity rim. Too bad, I was going to have him build up the said rim. Not anymore. Guess he wasn't expecting this to back fire.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i find it interesting that the persons who make rude posts most often are those whose post counts are very low; i.e., newer members.

now i realize that there are a great many members who don't post...however, i've noticed this trend since i first joined MTBR with another user name back in '04.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

shekky said:


> i find it interesting that the persons who make rude posts most often are those whose post counts are very low; i.e., newer members.
> 
> now i realize that there are a great many members who don't post...however, i've noticed this trend since i first joined MTBR with another user name back in '04.


Perhaps those are troll accounts? I think some sites *cough* reddit *cough* have a lot of those.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Best thing ever! Lol .. so I had someone PM asking about certain handle bars that I have and wanted a mini review, but at the same time this person had neg repped me cuz of "too many dumb questions" lol amazing. By the way, my rep number seems to be off since the revamp recently but whatever.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

I just noticed this, what a welcome change to the system. I was tired of getting random negative comments from people and not knowing who to respond to.


----------



## bankerboy (Oct 17, 2006)

I am amused by the folks who are no longer anonymous but were cowardly enough to sign somebody else's name or initials when they were. OOPS!. 

Very big of them.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

bankerboy said:


> I am amused by the folks who are no longer anonymous but were cowardly enough to sign somebody else's name or initials when they were. OOPS!.
> 
> Very big of them.


that is a big :nono::nono::nono:

report to mods!


----------



## Art.C (Oct 1, 2012)

bankerboy said:


> I am amused by the folks who are no longer anonymous but were cowardly enough to sign somebody else's name or initials when they were. OOPS!.
> 
> Very big of them.


Screenshots please!

Unless you are just dramatizing an isolated event you heard may or may not have actually happened. That sort behavior runs rampant in bike forums


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, out them!


----------



## bankerboy (Oct 17, 2006)

Art.C said:


> Screenshots please!
> 
> Unless you are just dramatizing an isolated event you heard may or may not have actually happened. That sort behavior runs rampant in bike forums


Thanks for the vote of confidence.

I have the shot but I am not big on playground justice. The guys partial name is Carlos. I was bickering back and forth with another member with the initials SD. Well after the dust settled, up comes a red chiclet on the very discussion with no explanation other that the comment read "SD". Never thought anything of it until I was going in and seeing who was saying what, and there it was.

This all happened back at the end of July so it is water under the bridge for me now. I did take a screen shot as it was the last comment on the page and was in danger of falling off. If the mods want it, I have it.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Tones, aren´t you from Australia? Or maybe you have dual citizenship?


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

abelfonseca said:


> Tones, aren´t you from Austrailia? Or maybe you have dual citizenship?


I would neg rep that guy back for not being able to spell "biased".

If you are going to take the time out of your day to leave neg-rep for an anonymous person online you should at least have the decency to check your spelling...I mean...for real.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

abelfonseca said:


> Tones, aren´t you from Austrailia? Or maybe you have dual citizenship?


Lance isnt Australian? :madman:


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

Bunch a ***'s all of ya"


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

abelfonseca said:


> Tones, aren´t you from Australia? Or maybe you have dual citizenship?


LOL, It meant to read Your, somehow missed the Y, everybody i negged in the lance threads deserved it lol, some were signed, some wernt, i probably gave about 30 negs out in those threads to muppets, and they all deserved them all.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Tone's said:


> LOL, It meant to read Your, somehow missed the Y, everybody i negged in the lance threads deserved it lol, some were signed, some wernt, i probably gave about 30 negs out in those threads to muppets, and they all deserved them all.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Lance is Honduran??:eekster::eekster:


----------



## Art.C (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

bankerboy said:


> I am amused by the folks who are no longer anonymous but were cowardly enough to sign somebody else's name or initials when they were. OOPS!.
> 
> Very big of them.


That is hilarious.... haha, The internet brings out the tool in just about everyone.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Art, how many tabs can you possibly open? :eekster:


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

art c seems to be a web designer that is on mtbr to take breaks


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

deke505 said:


> art c seems to be a web designer that is on mtbr to take breaks


Well, he's got at least eight MTBR tabs alone. That's some break. :lol:


----------



## Fishbucket (Dec 4, 2012)

erik1245 said:


> Art, how many tabs can you possibly open? :eekster:


Thats only one of his screens too....

here's his "office"


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Fishbucket said:


> Thats only one of his screens too....
> 
> here's his "office"


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Anyone know why some rep shows up with a grey icon instead of a green or red?


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Klurejr said:


> Anyone know why some rep shows up with a grey icon instead of a green or red?


Yep. It's from a new member who doesn't have any rep points (rep power) yet.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

TobyGadd said:


> Yep. It's from a new member who doesn't have any rep points yet.


oh ok, I found this :

Reputation may be positive , negative or neutral . Negative reputation may only be given if the administrator has enabled this. Neutral reputation is only given when the person giving reputation does not meet the criteria set by the administrator to affect someone else's reputation.

But that was not very clear. Thanks!


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

Klurejr said:


> Anyone know why some rep shows up with a grey icon instead of a green or red?


Gray rep is from the members with 0 rep power.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

6 screens may not really be that excessive. I have 3 and often think about 4. If I had 5 or 6 I could do stuff in Sony Vegas and everything else at the same time. hmmmm.



Fishbucket said:


> Thats only one of his screens too....
> 
> here's his "office"


----------

